# F1 2014



## roddy

happy Hammy fastest on last day of pre season testing,,, Seb Vet 8 th , nice precursor to the season..


----------



## CWM3

Beginning to wonder if the first race will be won by last man standing


----------



## conlechi

Looking forward to the season , been following testing. It's looking like there will be some early surprises , Merc looking like early fave's , Williams doing well would be nice but I'm guessing Red Bull will get their act together when they race in Europe . 
We're going to the Austrian GP this year , counting down already


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Still early days yet. If Renault sort out their engine/electrical problems things could change quickly for RB et all they supply.

Still, I hope Lewis, Kimi and McLaren do well his year (be interesting to see what effect Eric Boulier has on them, and if Kevin whips JB's arse)


----------



## pas_55

Hoping Red Bull can sort things out otherwise it could be a bit one-sided(Merc)


----------



## pas_55

On another note this looks good  Williams


----------



## roddy

apparently Ruby has been q rapid


----------



## GGM

Williams looks stunning in the martini colours. Really hope they get back on form. They should do well have they not been developing ers for a few years now for road and race cars, not just f1.

Pity kobyashi isn't in a better car. And I'm still pissed off mclaren punted checo


----------



## roddy

what is happening with the TV showings this year, is it same as last year with BBC showing every second one,, do they have Australia live , ?? anyone know.


----------



## conlechi

Australia's not live on the BBC roddy 
Here there live ones http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/25458397

Got sky F1 so will be wacthing everything as usual


----------



## roddy

HUH !! rich kids !! :x


----------



## GGM

Prefer BBC very annoying I have to watch brundle and Davidson on sky.


----------



## mullum

BBC coverage was great when they had all the races and before they got Suzi Perry in.


----------



## roddy

I tend do agree, I do prefer the BeeB, but no great fan of Suzy ( sorry Suzy, I am sure you do your best but just being a " presenter " is somehow not enough , ) and poor old David is left a bit lonesome,,, is it suzy again this year or someone new ?,, sure the Sky presentation is comprehensive but somehow looses something for me,, plenty of glitter and insight info, but ,, I do like Brubdle but the others are a little devoid of character,, I see Bruno senna is joining them this season..,, 
roll on next weekend,, really looking forward to the demolition derby !! ( that wont be )


----------



## BaueruTc

Also not the same banter when Eddie Jordon is not around. He missed about half the races last year.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Not long to go now people. Super excited. Really interesting to see what the pecking order will be this year. Christian Horner just said based on there calculations of the Merc race simulation they could win by as much as 2 laps in Aus. Hmmm doubt that somehow and likely just mind games are being played. Williams looked just as good as Merc. I personally think it's going to be a matter of who finishes in Aus not who's got the quickest car. On a side note watching the pre season testing, how much did the sound of the cars improve test by test? Sound really nice and meaty now. Excited. 3 days to go woohoo!


----------



## roddy

3 days,,, if only,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no sky here [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

is McNeish in the Beeb team this year ???


----------



## mullum

Never mind F1 - new Wheeler Dealers series starts on Monday !
:-D


----------



## roddy

ok,, I will keep my eye out for it,, but never heard of it !!!!!!! is it car thing ??


----------



## mullum

:-o It's on the Discovery channel I'm afraid.
They "do up" used cars.


----------



## roddy

oh well,, they will have too do them up without me,, no fancy TV in ma hoose :?


----------



## jdn

Gutted first race is highlights only.

Good chance all Renault engines will detonate on the startline - in all the pre-season testing none successfully completed a full power test start.

Mercedes to lap the field at least once?

Williams to win?

It is going to be interesting....


----------



## pas_55

jdn said:


> Good chance all Renault engines will detonate on the startline - in all the pre-season testing none successfully completed a full power test start.


And all engines are sealed for the year so no further work can be done on them


----------



## roddy

pas_55 said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good chance all Renault engines will detonate on the startline - in all the pre-season testing none successfully completed a full power test start.
> 
> 
> 
> And all engines are sealed for the year so no further work can be done on them
Click to expand...

i dont think that is the case :?


----------



## pas_55

roddy said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good chance all Renault engines will detonate on the startline - in all the pre-season testing none successfully completed a full power test start.
> 
> 
> 
> And all engines are sealed for the year so no further work can be done on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think that is the case :?
Click to expand...

F1: No engine freeze delay for troubled Renault

By Auto123.com,
Saturday, March 01, 2014
From GMM

The engine development 'freeze' deadline will not be extended.

Earlier, it emerged that crisis-struck Renault had managed to get onto the agenda for Friday's F1 strategy group meeting a discussion about extending the end-February deadline for the homologation of its troubled V6 'power unit'.

But the French marque's Remi Taffin said on Friday: "Today we have sent an engine to the FIA to be sealed and we feel comfortable.


----------



## roddy

ok mate,, I stand corrected.. but I think I heard something on TV last night about them being able to change something,, maybe I miss heard.


----------



## pas_55

roddy said:


> ok mate,, I stand corrected.. but I think I heard something on TV last night about them being able to change something,, maybe I miss heard.


No worries as far as the engine the only thing that can be worked on is the software(unless there's a safety issue)


----------



## GGM

What time does the race start on Sunday? Out on sat night and cycle on Sunday. Busy weekend and don't want to record it.


----------



## Danny1

6am uk time iirc


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Well after P1 and P2 Merc do look the quickest but not by the huge margin some expected. Shock of the day was Red Bull, there car was not only reliable but pretty darn quick specially on the long runs. Argh!! Not only that forecasts predict rain for qualifying and the race so that will shake things up and blur standings, we might not truly know the pecking order by Sunday night. We will see.

What do you guys think of the sound? I agree with the findings of Brundle. The sound is nice, specially the Merc, the problem is they just need the volume turned up to 11! They're a tad quiet at the mo. However on the plus side that does mean we can now hear tire squeal, scrubbing etc and turbo whooshing.


----------



## conlechi

Got up early to watch quali  , good to see the predicted order mixed up a bit due the rain , last few mins as the fastest times were done and pole decided was pretty exciting 

Looking forward to the race tomorrow


----------



## jamman

I would think Mark that the other teams will be a bit disappointed to see Red Bull
up there albeit just one car.

Quite why some felt the need to boo Vettel is beyond me.

Looking forward to the race.


----------



## roddy

FKN BBC don't have it on until 3 oclock ,,, are they takin the pisssss,, or is that really the best they can do,,, clowns !!!


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> FKN BBC don't have it on until 3 oclock ,,, are they takin the pisssss,, or is that really the best they can do,,, clowns !!!


Why blame the BBC it's Sky that are offering stupid money.

I warch it for free over the internet there's lots of sites [email protected] paying Sky any of my money.


----------



## roddy

ok,, but why do they wait until 3,, why not air it at 12 or 1 !!


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> ok,, but why do they wait until 3,, why not air it at 12 or 1 !!


Once again I believe that's the deal with Sky Roddy.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

jamman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FKN BBC don't have it on until 3 oclock ,,, are they takin the pisssss,, or is that really the best they can do,,, clowns !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why blame the BBC it's Sky that are offering stupid money.
> 
> I warch it for free over the internet there's lots of sites [email protected] paying Sky any of my money.
Click to expand...

It's not Sky's fault the BBC was hard up. The BBC doesn't really want it long term and couldn't afford it. No point moaning about Sky cause they have deep pockets and the will to put on a good show. I loved the BBC programme when it was a full season and they committed to it. Now I have zero time for it. Sky is getting better and better year on year and really are committing to everything F1, while the BBC show is dying a slow death.

Saying that if Sky start charging for the F1 channel above and beyond there HD service I will not be happy...


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

On a side note awesome qualifying!!! I won't say anything as I know some might not have seen the results yet but looks like 2014 will be a interesting one. Roll on Sunday


----------



## roddy

B*****ds !!! well at least no half wit has posted the qually times on here !!,, gonna have to avoid all the news until three !!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> B*****ds !!! well at least no half wit has posted the qually times on here !!,, gonna have to avoid all the news until three !!


Best go into full media lock down Roddy least until 3


----------



## Callum-TT

jamman said:


> I would think Mark that the other teams will be a bit disappointed to see Red Bull
> up there albeit just one car.
> 
> Quite why some felt the need to boo Vettel is beyond me.
> 
> Looking forward to the race.


Well they boo Vettel because of how e was with Webber. He's a bell end and I'm surprised he's not got an even harsher reception like banners around the stadium etc.

There was no reason for him to treat Webber like he did. So what if he was in line to win the championship he obviously doesn't have any decency in him.

He is also such a knob in person. I was in Jerez a couple of years ago for the winter testing and when the cameras was not there he literally pushed people out of the way and was generally arrogant. Put the TV cameras there and he transformed into a gentleman.

Now a true gent at all times is Jensen Button who regardless posed for pics, signed stuff etc as did Webber and most of the others.


----------



## fishchicken

Hoping for a good season for those who deserve it, and those with a personality.

..i.e. Hoping Lewis Bore-off and Sebastian No-manners do not occupy too much of my viewing time or podium space.


----------



## jamman

I'm guessing none of the Vettel lovers ever bumped into England's very own Nigel Mansel.

Now there is a 100% arrogant wanker .


----------



## roddy

interesting comment there,, I am not doubting you, but do you have first hand experience of that ?


----------



## BaueruTc

I wish we had a dry quali today so we could get a true feel for where the cars should be. Couple of drivers out of place on the grid after today, Seb and Kimi. Wish they were up where they should be as I can't wait to see Kimi v Fernando, Daniel v Seb and Nico v Hamilton. Can't wait to get a dry race with them taking up the first six spots on the grid.

Must admit I really am not a Hamilton fan, I think his attitude stinks. Can not forgive him for a comment that he came out with way back when he had just joined, Referring to the guys at the back of the grid as monkeys.

Guys just an ass in my eyes, no respect for others coming out with comments like that.


----------



## conlechi

Great first race , worth getting up early for , roll on the next one 

Won't spoil it with who won etc for those who will watch it later :wink:


----------



## NoMark

conlechi said:


> Great first race , worth getting up early for , roll on the next one
> 
> Won't spoil it with who won etc for those who will watch it later :wink:


Really Mark? I thought the only bright spark was Bottas' drive through the field, otherwise found it pretty boring. Doesn't help that I was listening/watching it on German TV though! :?


----------



## conlechi

NoMark said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great first race , worth getting up early for , roll on the next one
> 
> Won't spoil it with who won etc for those who will watch it later :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Really Mark? I thought the only bright spark was Bottas' drive through the field, otherwise found it pretty boring. Doesn't help that I was listening/watching it on German TV though! :?
Click to expand...

Yep , unless it was the long wait since last season ! I thought the racing was closer than last year in the midfield , Bottas was a star and my driver of the day


----------



## Danny1

I thought it was a good race and its great its back ,

Shame for Riccardo though, he had a great race and seems like hes going to end up with nothing! Great for my team though, McLaren look in much better shape than last year.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Good racing I thought... 
Anyone hear the Sky presenter state these direct fuel injection engines don't use spark plugs  :roll: 
Brundle didn't shoot him down, but did mention it, a little later on. 
Hoggy.


----------



## BaueruTc

Bit of a bummer for Ricciardo for being stripped of second place.


----------



## GGM

Bottas and button both done well. Shame about ricciardo getting stripped of 2nd as it was a faultless drive and he made no mistakes. Wee kev looked about 12 years old on the podium, good on him. 
Pity about kobyashi and massa I'm a fan of kamuis driving style and I really want to see Williams back at the front.


----------



## pas_55

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Good racing I thought...
> Anyone hear the Sky presenter state these direct fuel injection engines don't use spark plugs  :roll:
> Brundle didn't shoot him down, but did mention it, a little later on.
> Hoggy.


I think you'll find they still do


----------



## roddy

I don't know if they use plugs or not,, but they are fkugly, sound like sh*te and don't drive like proper cars :? ,, it is more like a game of chess than a motor race,, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Snake Pliskin

This is a very interesting video ....


----------



## Danny1

roddy said:


> I don't know if they use plugs or not,, but they are fkugly, sound like sh*te and don't drive like proper cars :? ,, it is more like a game of chess than a motor race,, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I think they drive exactly like a single seater should, lots of power and the driver has to find grip. Its always been the same regarding fuel saving way back in the old turbo days, if you want to look at 100% flat out all the way round then that's back in the very old days, its just not the modern way(80's+). The teams obviously work out that if they make a car that will be able to go 100% flat out on the amount of fuel they have it will be slower than a car with a lot more power that's driven at 70% for periods of the race an then 100% for the other times when needed. Give it a few more races and they will just fiddle with the exhausts and get them louder.


----------



## Danny1

Snake Pliskin said:


> This is a very interesting video ....


Nice find, I like the new sound it just needs to be a bit louder.


----------



## roddy

Danny1 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they use plugs or not,, but they are fkugly, sound like sh*te and don't drive like proper cars :? ,, it is more like a game of chess than a motor race,, [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I think they drive exactly like a single seater should, lots of power and the driver has to find grip. Its always been the same regarding fuel saving way back in the old turbo days, if you want to look at 100% flat out all the way round then that's back in the very old days, its just not the modern way(80's+). The teams obviously work out that if they make a car that will be able to go 100% flat out on the amount of fuel they have it will be slower than a car with a lot more power that's driven at 70% for periods of the race an then 100% for the other times when needed. Give it a few more races and they will just fiddle with the exhausts and get them louder.
Click to expand...

theres a bit more to it than that,, electric motors doing partial braking and partial acceleration , when it is available, energy if you have saved some,,, maybe there was fuel saving before they had refueling,, but saving tyres, fuel, and now electric energy,, getting a bit more like a game than a motor race


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

This is a nice little video simply explaining the changes: 




I kinda enjoyed the race, but too many of the cars dropped out due to them not being technically ready to race. And the engines sounded like a bag of spanners (especially going into the pits) and horribly weedy on the straights - 15000rpm isn't enough of a scream for me.


----------



## roddy

HUH !!! the milk floats can go out in the rain !!


----------



## jamman

I was so bored by lap 30 I went and moved the lawn.

Like watching paint dry.


----------



## roddy

Happy has the fastest milk float in the west !! ( to be fair,, not the worst race )


----------



## davectr

jamman said:


> I was so bored by lap 30 I went and moved the lawn.
> 
> Like watching paint dry.


Ha ha, that's exactly why I don't watch it anymore


----------



## mullum

I fell asleep and woke up at the chequered flag.


----------



## J•RED

So why was Sherlock doing the interviews on the podium?


----------



## Hoggy

jamman said:


> I was so bored by lap 30 I went and moved the lawn. watching paint dry.


Hi, Agree & I'm paying Sky for this.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee

Was out playing with the bumper cars (BTCC)
so watched it on Iplayer _(for free)_ and could "rewind" the bits I missed.


----------



## roddy

why do I not like Rosberg,, is he just too squeaky clean,, ,,


----------



## Danny1

roddy said:


> why do I not like Rosberg,, is he just too squeaky clean,, ,,


Maybe because he thinks he's better than he really is? I think that's why I don't particularly like him.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Nico [smiley=thumbsup.gif]... Kimi [smiley=thumbsup.gif]... Lewis [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> why do I not like Rosberg, is he just too squeaky clean,


 It's not like 'the old days' when you could turn up on the start grid hungover and just climb in. Formula One is very complex and technical now. Nico sharing this just makes it more interesting than the likes of Kimi.



Hoggy said:


> Hi, Nico [smiley=thumbsup.gif]... Kimi [smiley=thumbsup.gif]... Lewis [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> Hoggy.


  Is it because ......?!


----------



## roddy

no,, quite the contrary,, I appreciate his technical input, I find that helpful,, its not what he does, it is how he does it !!!!!!!!!!! 
Kimi  .. Lewis  , Niko [smiley=bigcry.gif] ( sorry , cant find thumbs !! )
I remember Nikos dad, a great driver and flambouyant personality,,,


----------



## roddy

what time is this on the BBC tonite,, anybody ?


----------



## SalsredTT

10.00 BBC2

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/formul ... ppens.html

Race live here though! Just commentary - I shall be watching even though I know whats happened!


----------



## roddy

thanks sal,, I will be watching to tho I suspect I know what happened,, tho might be interesting watching Seb and ricardo carving up throo the field


----------



## SalsredTT

Definately think its going to be worth watching (but I wouldn't pay for Sky as I only watch F1 - no other sports particularly) and BTTC.

NIce to see it all shuffled around a bit - got a tad bored with Red Bull/Vettel all the time.


----------



## Danny1

It was a fantastic race! (wont spoil it though for those watching on bbc)


----------



## roddy

I am pretty much the same, don't do football or darts !! but if I had satellite I would spend all day watching some sort of motorsport !! 
ok , I have not watched todays,, but I hope this year is not just going to be Merc instead of RB,,, NO NO NO,,,don't post / tell me !!!!!!!!!! :lol:
mmmmm thanks Danny !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SalsredTT

Really enjoyed it - excellent Hamilton and Rosberg action, and from the other teams as well. Although I 'watched' it live, the actual race was great.


----------



## conlechi

Yep , very good race  good to see Merc not applying team orders 8)


----------



## SalsredTT

Well thats it then - sounds like it will be fairly good to watch later (no results just for you ROddy!)


----------



## roddy

thanks Sal,, much apreciated , unfortunately my neighbour does not have your level of consideration as he welcomed me back from work at 2 oclock with a " ah roddy you are home to watch Hamilton win the grand prix " !! idiot !!!! fortunately /( unfortunately ) it was not a very exciting race , it is not often that I fall asleep during the race but I did today,, obv congrats to Happy Hammy but there was not even any down field action,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, hopefully this is not going to be all season !!


----------



## SalsredTT

What a knob!

It wasn't too good really - very little action. Did catch a bit on the Touring Cars though whilst cooking lunch! Annoyed I had forgotten that was on!


----------



## roddy

yes,, there were a few things on this week end which would have put the F1 firmly in the shade,,,,,,,,,,,,, BTCC ( as you mentioned ),, GT3 sports cars ( Silverstone I think ), the Circuit of Ireland ( ERC ) and prob any Hot Rod / Stock meeting which are a plenty over the easter week end..


----------



## Skeee

GT3s _were _at Silverstone and the 'Bumper Cars' (BTCC) were at Brands, hence I've only just watched the F1 and 'quali' this afternoon. 
Interesting race but for the wrong reasons again!
Congrats to Louis on his twenty fifth, but who was Head Timekeeper? :roll:
Was that a record pit-stop? :roll: :roll:


----------



## roddy

Skeee said:


> GT3s _were _at Silverstone and the 'Bumper Cars' (BTCC) were at Brands, hence I've only just watched the F1 and 'quali' this afternoon.
> Interesting race but for the wrong reasons again!
> Congrats to Louis on his twenty fifth, but who was Head Timekeeper? :roll:
> Was that a record pit-stop? :roll: :roll:


maybe I missed something there,,, just what did you find interesting ??????


----------



## pas_55

Any forecasts for this weekends race.Think Red Bull & Ferrari should be up there near the front at least.


----------



## Danny1

pas_55 said:


> Any forecasts for this weekends race.Think Red Bull & Ferrari should be up there near the front at least.


I don't see any car but a Merc winning every race this season. The other teams cant copy the engine however any good developments the others do Merc can copy. If it is just down to the Mercs for the rest of the season there is only 1 winner and that's Lewis, Rosberg just isn't up to his race pace.


----------



## pas_55

Vettels out of the running for another championship that's :? for sure


----------



## Tenchi

pas_55 said:


> Vettels out of the running for another championship that's :? for sure


I'm a Hamilton fan but I wanted both these guys to be in cars that are both on top form. Makes for a more exciting race. Red Bull need to get it sorted or this will be a Mercedes domination season.


----------



## roddy

please,, can anyone tell me when / if the qualy is on BBC today ... ta , R


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> please,, can anyone tell me when / if the qualy is on BBC today ... ta , R


5.25pm tonight Roddy . Need to invest in sky fella :wink:


----------



## roddy

OOHH jeezzz,, another day avoiding all the news programes,,,,,,,,,,,,,thanks mate :wink:


----------



## mullum

Monaco Grand Prix is definitely on my bucket list. As a spectator of course :lol:


----------



## conlechi

mullum said:


> Monaco Grand Prix is definitely on my bucket list. As a spectator of course :lol:


Done it twice , as a spectator :wink: , not the best race for overtakes etc but a great place to be on GP weekend 8)


----------



## jamman

conlechi said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monaco Grand Prix is definitely on my bucket list. As a spectator of course :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Done it twice , as a spectator :wink: , not the best race for overtakes etc but a great place to be on GP weekend 8)
Click to expand...

Got to say I came away slightly disappointed


----------



## Skeee

mullum said:


> Monaco Grand Prix is definitely on my bucket list. But not as a spectator, of course :wink:


+1.


----------



## roddy

please, can anyone tell me when it is on real tv today,, i dont have sky !!


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> please, can anyone tell me when it is on real tv today,, i dont have sky !!


Hi, BBC1 @ 1705 hrs
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> please, can anyone tell me when it is on real tv today,, i dont have sky !!


5pm .......long after the race finishes :wink:


----------



## roddy

top man ,,,,,,,   HOGGS


----------



## roddy

conlechi said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> please, can anyone tell me when it is on real tv today,, i dont have sky !!
> 
> 
> 
> 5pm .......long after the race finishes :wink:
Click to expand...

OMG,, another day of news black out !! ( ta mate )


----------



## roddy

" on my bucket ",,,,,, :lol: :lol: what sort of new speak is this !!!


----------



## mullum

http://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/bucket_list


----------



## conlechi

Looking forward to seeing the first few laps , don't think Lewis will hang back


----------



## roddy

for sure,, it may even go further than the first few laps given tyre stops etc,,,, i expect the 1st and 2nd positions , barring accident / probs , are a forgon conclusion but there may even be some decent down field racing between other team mates,, Ferr, RB, McL etc,, maybe more in hope than expectation but i think maybe a good race today,,, 
BOYS ( and galls ) PLEASE,,, hold comments until after aunty has cought up !! :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> for sure,, it may even go further than the first few laps given tyre stops etc,,,, i expect the 1st and 2nd positions , barring accident / probs , are a forgon conclusion but there may even be some decent down field racing between other team mates,, Ferr, RB, McL etc,, maybe more in hope than expectation but i think maybe a good race today,,,
> BOYS ( and galls ) PLEASE,,, hold comments until after aunty has cought up !! :lol:


Are we safe to discuss yet Roddy???


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, *Here's Mud in your eye.*.. :lol: :lol: 8) [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## BaueruTc

Hoggy said:


> Hi, *Here's Mud in your eye.*.. :lol: :lol: 8) [smiley=dude.gif]
> Hoggy.


All i am going to say is that someone seriously needs to find his dummy and stick it where the sun don't shine! What an absolute immature way to act. Just an other reason why i cant stand the man.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I just can't stand him either, a spoilt brat, so used to having everything his way. [smiley=baby.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## BaueruTc

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I just can't stand him either, a spoilt brat, so used to having everything his way. [smiley=baby.gif]
> Hoggy.


Couldn't have worded that any better Hoggy!


----------



## roddy

i dont know that he did,, and you dont know that he didnt,,,,, but we all know that he locked up in similar circumstances at least twice in the race and didnt miss abeat let alone have to leave / block the road..
oh and Beureu thanks for your consideration,, :wink:


----------



## Skeee

_I can word it better._
Lewis was robbed! 
He was faster in qauli and should have started on Pole! :evil:


----------



## BaueruTc

Skeee said:


> _I can word it better._
> Lewis was robbed!
> He was faster in qauli and should have started on Pole! :evil:


So if he was fastest in qualifying then why was he second on the grid? :lol:


----------



## Skeee

BaueruTc said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I can word it better._
> Lewis was robbed!
> He was faster in qauli and should have started on Pole! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> So if he was fastest in qualifying then why was he second on the grid? :lol:
Click to expand...

 Yellow Flag.


----------



## BaueruTc

Skeee said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I can word it better._
> Lewis was robbed!
> He was faster in qauli and should have started on Pole! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> So if he was fastest in qualifying then why was he second on the grid? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow Flag.
Click to expand...

But he was not fastest in qualifying? :?:

Again if he was then he would have been on pole.


----------



## Skeee

BaueruTc said:


> But he was not fastest in qualifying? :?:
> 
> Again if he was then he would have been in first position.


 He had the fastest sector times at the end, but then had to slow down for the yellow flag.


----------



## BaueruTc

Skeee said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he was not fastest in qualifying? :?:
> 
> Again if he was then he would have been in first position.
> 
> 
> 
> He had the fastest sector times at the end, but then had to slow down for the yellow flag.
Click to expand...

So because someone was quicker in one sector means they would have been quicker over the rest of the lap?


----------



## Skeee

BaueruTc said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he was not fastest in qualifying? :?:
> 
> Again if he was then he would have been in first position.
> 
> 
> 
> He had the fastest sector times at the end, but then had to slow down for the yellow flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because someone was quicker in one sector means they would have been quicker over the rest of the lap?
Click to expand...

 Unless they make a mistake and lock up and then have to slow down or park. :roll:
His qualifying was so consistent so most likely yes.


----------



## BaueruTc

But you cant say Hamilton was going to be on pole at all. Rosberg messed up his last lap so his best time was the lap before which got him on pole. Why could Hamilton not have done the same?

At the end of the day Rosberg got pole and deserved it. If he was guilty then he would have been penalised.


----------



## Skeee

BaueruTc said:


> But you cant say Hamilton was going to be on pole at all. Rosberg messed up his last lap so his best time was the lap before which got him on pole. Why could Hamilton not have done the same?
> 
> At the end of the day Rosberg got pole and deserved it. If he was guilty then he would have been penalised.


 Whether he did it deliberately or not does not exclude the fact that his mistake ruined Lewis' fastest lap. Lewis was faster in the race as his fuel consumption proved. If he was allowed to complete his last qualifying lap he also wouldn't have had to finish with one eye closed.


----------



## Danny1

BaueruTc said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I can word it better._
> Lewis was robbed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Flag.
> 
> 
> 
> But he was not fastest in qualifying? :?:
> 
> Again if he was then he would have been on pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The majority of the F1 world think Rosberg cheated, if you didn't have such blind hate for Lewis or it was other drivers in question like your beloved Rosberg being stopped you would think the same.

Just because they cannot "prove" with telemetry data that he did it on purpose doesn't mean he didn't....


----------



## Hoggy

Well done Nico, 2nd Monaco win on the trot [smiley=dude.gif] 









[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]









Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

In ever aspect of life I view myself as a fiercely patriotic except when I see Hamilton can't stand the bloke makes my skin crawl.

Feel bad for saying but it's the truth.


----------



## BaueruTc

Skeee said:


> Whether he did it deliberately or not does not exclude the fact that his mistake ruined Lewis' fastest lap. Lewis was faster in the race as his fuel consumption proved. If he was allowed to complete his last qualifying lap he also wouldn't have had to finish with one eye closed.


Seen Lewis on many a hot lap and he has been up in the first sector then overcooked it and scrapped the rest of the lap. You cant say that he would have been on pole if the yellow flags were not shown.

As for the fuel consumption, Just because Lewis was using slightly less fuel than Nico at one stage does not mean that he was faster due to Nico using more fuel. There is far more to read into it than that. Nico would have been on the grid with less fuel than Lewis from the start as Nico is larger than Lewis so probably would have to do more fuel saving as he had slightly less to begin with.

On the day Nico was on pole and thats about it really. 



BaueruTc said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the F1 world think Rosberg cheated, if you didn't have such blind hate for Lewis or it was other drivers in question like your beloved Rosberg being stopped you would think the same.
> 
> Just because they cannot "prove" with telemetry data that he did it on purpose doesn't mean he didn't....
Click to expand...

Oh cmon now :lol:. That is not in Nico's character to do that. My whole point is the fact that Lewis Hamilton acts like a spoiled brat all the time constantly throwing his toys out of the pram. Saturday & Sunday proved that point. What a disgraceful way to act. I would be embarrassed to act the way he did.


----------



## pete_slim

I think that the way that Lewis handled the whole thing is brilliant for the hype and spectacle of F1, as people are talking about it a lot more. Although it does make him look like a spoilt tool who set fire to all his teddies when he chucked them from the cot, but still he's there to race and to win, and needs to choose his words a bit more wisely.

The truth as others have said is that Nico had the fastest lap at the end of qualifying and therefore he had the commanding seat on the grid which he took to the chequered flag. Monaco was a little bit dull for me if I'm honest, although it is still the race I look forward to watching every year. How do you work that one out??

Now I am a patriotic fan (although I do have a Senna 'S' tattoo'd between my shoulder blades  ), and think that Lewis is a seriously very quick driver, and IMO the fastest on the grid at this time.
Living in Germany and getting ribbed because of Vettel for the past few years and also now because of Nico is fun and a good talking point.

In my opinion, I think that Lewis will win the drivers championship this year (unless he has some DNFs) as I think he is better than Nico. The rest of the field have a big margin to bridge to get to the outright speed of the Mercedes cars. They have not been properly tested against anyone except each other.

I think that Lewis will have the measure of Nico in Canada.


----------



## NoMark

pete_slim said:


> I think that the way that Lewis handled the whole thing is brilliant for the hype and spectacle of F1, as people are talking about it a lot more. Although it does make him look like a spoilt tool who set fire to all his teddies when he chucked them from the cot, but still he's there to race and to win, and needs to choose his words a bit more wisely.
> 
> The truth as others have said is that Nico had the fastest lap at the end of qualifying and therefore he had the commanding seat on the grid which he took to the chequered flag. Monaco was a little bit dull for me if I'm honest, although it is still the race I look forward to watching every year. How do you work that one out??
> 
> Now I am a patriotic fan (although I do have a Senna 'S' tattoo'd between my shoulder blades  ), and think that Lewis is a seriously very quick driver, and IMO the fastest on the grid at this time.
> Living in Germany and getting ribbed because of Vettel for the past few years and also now because of Nico is fun and a good talking point.
> 
> In my opinion, I think that Lewis will win the drivers championship this year (unless he has some DNFs) as I think he is better than Nico. The rest of the field have a big margin to bridge to get to the outright speed of the Mercedes cars. They have not been properly tested against anyone except each other.
> 
> I think that Lewis will have the measure of Nico in Canada.


+1, very well put. Lewis had the measure of Nico when they were teammates in GP2 in 'equal' machinery. I'll never forget that overtake through the Becketts complex at Silverstone, simply brilliant. Love or loathe him, you can't deny he is a brilliant driver, one of, if not 'the' best of this era.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I think this year both Lewis and Nico realise that they have the best possible chance to win the Drivers Championship with the Mercs being so superior to the others - it's just a case of who wants it the most out of the two of them. And from his obvious frustration Lewis wants it badly!

Though does Nico lack that little bit of on-track speed to Lewis that he's willing to pull a few tricks (like parking his car in quali) to equal things up abit? Who knows? But someone said (can't remember if it was Nico afterwards, or Toto Wolf) that going into that corner he was going something like 9kph faster than he had done previously, so could have simply over-cooked it, made a mistake and parked it.

Personally I love Lewis' driving skill and attitude - from his first race with McLaren where he was supposed to be the rookie No. 2 to Alonso he's shown he's nobodies No.2, and caused Alonso to throw a few of his own toys out of his (obviously very fast) pram! He wants to beat his team mate and win fare and square.

It could be said of other drivers too, though Schumacher was gifted far too many wins by his No2s; Vittel showed he had that determination and took a win off Webber because he wanted it more ("Multi 2-1 Seb!?!"), as well a them crashing into each other in another race, so I've respect for him in spades (it's a shame Mark never won more mind).

Interesting times...


----------



## Skeee

Montreal FP2's looking slippery.


----------



## roddy

hi guys,, yes it is time for the bi-weekly question,,, no no,, not who is going to win :roll: but just can anyone tell me if dear old auntie BBC is showing the Canadian qually today and if so when ???????? thanks R.


----------



## Azreal

roddy said:


> hi guys,, yes it is time for the bi-weekly question,,, no no,, not who is going to win :roll: but just can anyone tell me if dear old auntie BBC is showing the Canadian qually today and if so when ???????? thanks R.


You could check teletext for the schedule.


----------



## roddy

Azreal said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys,, yes it is time for the bi-weekly question,,, no no,, not who is going to win :roll: but just can anyone tell me if dear old auntie BBC is showing the Canadian qually today and if so when ???????? thanks R.
> 
> 
> 
> You could check teletext for the schedule.
Click to expand...

well thanks for that incredible piece of information,,,,,,, did you not consider that I would were I able,, for that matter maybe you could have checked and posted something helpful instead of something stupid :? , thanks anyway ,, have a nice day :roll:


----------



## Skeee

On Beeb2, 2pm~405pm today. Live from 3pm onwards.
Quali 5~720 on Beeb1 today.

Race tomorrow live 620pm~9pm Beeb1.

Can also follow, live lap times etc, it on F1 site http://www.formula1.com/live_timing/

Edit:- _Talking bollo% _   not repeat but Quali but then you'd know that by now.


----------



## roddy

thanks Skee,, top man as usual,, got it on now


----------



## SalsredTT

We are spoilt this weekend!

Watching P3 now on BBC2

Qualifying on BBC1 at 5.00 pm


----------



## roddy

I know ,, it is crazy ,, old BBC,,,, I guess they do their best... the camera and continuity is much better this weekend than it was from Monaco which I thot was ludicrous and frustrating...
mm.. I really should be out trying to fix my ESP but that can wait until after qually !


----------



## Azreal

roddy said:


> Azreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys,, yes it is time for the bi-weekly question,,, no no,, not who is going to win :roll: but just can anyone tell me if dear old auntie BBC is showing the Canadian qually today and if so when ???????? thanks R.
> 
> 
> 
> You could check teletext for the schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well thanks for that incredible piece of information,,,,,,, did you not consider that I would were I able,, for that matter maybe you could have checked and posted something helpful instead of something stupid :? , thanks anyway ,, have a nice day :roll:
Click to expand...

I do what I can when I can do it.


----------



## Skeee

Azreal said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could check teletext for the schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> well thanks for that incredible piece of information,,,,,,, did you not consider that I would were I able,, for that matter maybe you could have checked and posted something helpful instead of something stupid :? , thanks anyway ,, have a nice day :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do what I can when I can do it.
Click to expand...

 Posting stupid stuff is funny tho. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/26443262
Live BBC races in 2014

BRITAIN (6 July) (I'll wave)
BELGIUM (24 August)
ITALY (7 September)
JAPAN (5 October)
RUSSIA (12 October)
ABU DHABI (23 November)

TV coverage
This year, the BBC F1 TV team will once again be led by presenter Suzi Perry alongside chief analyst Eddie Jordan, co-commentator and pundit David Coulthard, analyst Allan McNish, commentator Ben Edwards and pit-lane reporters Lee McKenzie and Tom Clarkson.

Joining the TV team to make an occasional series of films will be former Red Bull driver Mark Webber. The Australian will be looking at stories within Formula 1 from his unique perspective.

For all live races:
- HD TV coverage of practice sessions, qualifying and grands prix
- Evening highlights programme on BBC Three
- All races and qualifying sessions that start before 10:00 to have full repeat on terrestrial TV later in the day.

Other races:
- 90 minute highlights at approximately 17:00 for European time zone races
- 120 minute highlights at approximately 14:00 for early morning races
- 90 minute highlights at approximately 22:30 for American time zone races

For qualifying, there will be extended highlights on BBC One and BBC One HD on Saturdays at approximately 17:30 for European time zone races, approximately 13:00 for early morning races and 22:30 for evening races.


----------



## BaueruTc

Well Skee i think my point has been proven today. Lewis fastest in his first sector on his last flying qualifying lap and what happened?

Oh thats right he overcooked it later on in the lap. :lol:

As i said after the Monaco event just because someone is fastest in the first sector does not mean that they would have been on pole.

Well done Nico!


----------



## Hoggy

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee

Seven hundredths of a second. Yeah well done. 
Tomorrow's another day.
And the race. 

He was fastest for two of the three sectors and all of Q1 and Q3.
_But stating that would just sound like sour grapes so I won't._


----------



## SalsredTT

Should be a good race tomorrow - love the Canadian track 

Good that Vettel is up there as well - should add to the fun.


----------



## BaueruTc

Skeee said:


> Seven hundredths of a second. Yeah well done.
> Tomorrow's another day.
> And the race.
> 
> He was fastest for two of the three sectors and all of Q1 and Q3.
> _But stating that would just sound like sour grapes so I won't._


Will certainly be a close race tomorrow that's for sure. I honestly was expecting Hamilton to be on Pole today as he has always been quick around there.

Looking forward to the action tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

yep,, looks like even the decriers should be happy , could be two good races tomo


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> yep,, looks like even the decriers should be happy , could be two good races tomo


 Oulton Park ?
I almost forgot.
Live on ITV4 11:15 to 5:40pm, and laps here:- http://livetiming.tsl-timing.com/TOCA


----------



## roddy

well actually I meant one race for 1st / 2nd place and another for 3rd on down :wink:

( as maywell be the BTCC frm Oulton, the WTCC frm Moscow, the final day of WRC Rally Italy, Int Sports frm Portugal, X games frm Dallas,,,, a veritable feast of motorsport weekend  )


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> well actually I meant one race for 1st / 2nd place and another for 3rd on down :wink:
> 
> ( as maywell be the BTCC frm Oulton, the WTCC frm Moscow, the final day of WRC Rally Italy, Int Sports frm Portugal, X games frm Dallas,,,, a veritable feast of motorsport weekend  )


 That all depends on whether the 3rd place guy makes a move at the first corner. Now that would be a race if he got through.


----------



## SalsredTT

Skeee said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well actually I meant one race for 1st / 2nd place and another for 3rd on down :wink:
> 
> Will be fun if that happens!
> 
> Love the Touring Car too - we have been known tohave two tv's parked in the lounge watching both before now!
Click to expand...


----------



## roddy

drove him off the road at the first corner,, then cut the chicane ( what ever happened to the four wheels off the track rule ?? :? ) gaining a crucial half second gap when he was visibly slower and about to be overtaken !!! oh well, glad Massa and Perez were ok


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> drove him off the road at the first corner,, then cut the chicane ( what ever happened to the four wheels off the track rule ?? :? ) gaining a crucial half second gap when he was visibly slower and about to be overtaken !!! oh well, glad Massa and Perez were ok


Roddy you better p.m an admin, I think your account has been hacked by Skee! :lol:

Great race though and glad to see Ricciardo up on the podium. What a great track for your first win! Well done to Nico for nursing a very sick car home into second place.

Nasty accident at the end though, Hope they will be be ok.


----------



## conlechi

Good race , enjoyed from start to finish  , planning to go to the race there next year 8)


----------



## CaptRon

Yes what a race it was. I live on an island that is just about 2 miles west of the track and when I woke up saturday morning I could hear the F1 and I thought well the sound is still good... until I realized that was the historical F1 practice


----------



## conlechi

Just leaving the circuit after a great qualifying at the Red Bull ring 
. First time i heard the new engines live and they are very quiet compared to last years  . Great to see Massa and Williams on pole again 

Roll on race day tomorrow


----------



## Hoggy

conlechi said:


> Just leaving the circuit after a great qualifying at the Red Bull ring
> . First time i heard the new engines live and they are very quiet compared to last years  . Great to see Massa and Williams on pole again
> 
> Roll on race day tomorrow


Hi Mark, I'm jealous, :mrgreen: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum

+1


----------



## roddy

and me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roddy

well looks like the makings of a good race tomo with many of the front runners starting down the grid,,,,,,,,,,well done Massa and Williams


----------



## SalsredTT

Me jealous too 

Looking good for tomorrow - Massa and Bottass! Fantastic.

Fast losing interest in JB now - he seems to be totally lost.


----------



## CaptRon

Agree it should be a good race tomorrow. Very good news for Williams after so many dry years.

and once again Nico is ahead of Lewis!!!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, 3rd place on the grid, but Nico will win again. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

he might be starting in front.. but I wouldn't put 2p on him finishing there :lol:
looking at Hammys spin, to me it does not look like driver error :?


----------



## CaptRon

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 3rd place on the grid, but Nico will win again. [smiley=dude.gif]
> Hoggy.


I think Nico was always underestimated... first they said that his teammates were not so good then when Michael joined the team the "experts" thought that he would be way behind; but when Michael turned out to be slower it was because Michael had stopped for too long and the cars were different. Now with Lewis as a team mate same story again.

Lewis is very fast but more temperamental and at this stage I am not sure who's the best but winning the F1 championship takes more then pure speed. It sure makes for an interesting season.

Roddy has a good point that Lewis must have had some set-up issues today.

Ron


----------



## Hoggy

CaptRon said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, 3rd place on the grid, but Nico will win again. [smiley=dude.gif]
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Nico was always underestimated... first they said that his teammates were not so good then when Michael joined the team the "experts" thought that he would be way behind; but when Michael turned out to be slower it was because Michael had stopped for too long and the cars were different. Now with Lewis as a team mate same story again.
> 
> Lewis is very fast but more temperamental and at this stage I am not sure who's the best but winning the F1 championship takes more then pure speed. It sure makes for an interesting season.
> 
> Roddy has a good point that Lewis must have had some set-up issues today.
> 
> Ron
Click to expand...

Hi, Lewis is like a spoilt child & if things are not going his way, his temperament will loose him the championship.
Come on Nico, show Lewis you are better. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.  
Hoggy.


----------



## BaueruTc

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 3rd place on the grid, but Nico will win again. [smiley=dude.gif]
> Hoggy.


Who would have thought it eh? Lewis Hamilton messing up two hot laps on back to back qualifying weekends! 
That should never happen to him! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Go Nico! I would love to see the two Williams finishing up on the podium too though. Its been a long time coming for them. Especially after the end of the Canadian GP.



Hoggy said:


> Hi, Lewis is like a spoilt child & if things are not going his way, his temperament will loose him the championship.
> Come on Nico, show Lewis you are better. [smiley=dude.gif]
> Hoggy.
> Hoggy.


Hoggy Nico has already proved he is a better person. Straight away you never ever see him acting up like Lewis does when things don't go his way.

I don't want to hear oh its passion etc thats just rubbish, True passion is when a driver is in a rage and he reacts like Schui used to or a more recent example a few years back when Massa and Lewis were always getting caught up with each other for a good few races and it boiled over and Massa walked upto Lewis when he was getting interviewed and gave him a rough tap on the shoulder saying good job after they had another coming together on the track. An other recent one Webber and Vettel multi 21. If that was Hamilton in Webbers situation it would simply have been a repeat of the Monaco reaction.

Yes he is a good driver and is also very fast and could easily win an other world title, Its just the ways he acts, Its truly awful and child like.

Hamilton take a man up pill please!


----------



## SalsredTT

Another good one - enjoyed it.

No results (just for Roddy)


----------



## CaptRon

Nico showed his talent once again!


----------



## Hoggy

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 3rd place on the grid, but Nico will win again. [smiley=dude.gif]
> Hoggy.


Hi, Yessss [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

I have not read your post Hogg,, I hope you are not spoiling for us poor BBC watchers


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> I have not read your post Hogg,, I hope you are not spoiling for us poor BBC watchers


I sent you a link to watch it Roddy

Received no thanks ignorant doodah :-*


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> I have not read your post Hogg,, I hope you are not spoiling for us poor BBC watchers


Hi, Why would anyone who is going to watch it later on BBC, click a F1 2014 post. :roll: :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

Hoggy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read your post Hogg,, I hope you are not spoiling for us poor BBC watchers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Why would anyone who is going to watch it later on BBC, click a F1 2014 post. :roll: :?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I guess you are a spoiler then !!!!!!!!! :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> I guess you are a spoiler then !!!!!!!!! :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi, As I said why would you click an F1 2014 post, if you haven't watched it. :? 
If I haven't watched a race live at 7 am in the morning, then no tele, radio or internet until I've watched it, then I don't have to blame anyone else. 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Great day and race  the track and revamped facilities were superb ,really hot in the grandstands ,prior to the race there was a 3 lap stint of historic F1 cars , highlight was Niki Lauder blasting his 1976 ferrarri around the track really giving it some 8) 
Had a wander on to the track at the end took lots of pics to upload when i get home .

2 hrs to the hotel in Vienna now , few beers tonight and flight home tomorrow


----------



## jamman

Hoggy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are a spoiler then !!!!!!!!! :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, As I said why would you click an F1 2014 post, if you haven't watched it. :?
> If I haven't watched a race live at 7 am in the morning, then no tele, radio or internet until I've watched it, then I don't have to blame anyone else.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

You forget he's Scottish air is a bit thinner up there :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

conlechi said:


> Great day and race  the track and revamped facilities were superb ,really hot in the grandstands ,prior to the race there was a 3 lap stint of historic F1 cars , highlight was Niki Lauder blasting his 1976 ferrarri around the track really giving it some 8)
> Had a wander on to the track at the end took lots of pics to upload when i get home .
> 
> 2 hrs to the hotel in Vienna now , few beers tonight and flight home tomorrow


Hi Marc, Must have been a wonderful day actually being there. 
I was expecting to see a TTOC flag/banner somewhere & say there's Mark.  
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

conlechi said:


> Great day and race  the track and revamped facilities were superb ,really hot in the grandstands ,prior to the race there was a 3 lap stint of historic F1 cars , highlight was Niki Lauder blasting his 1976 ferrarri around the track really giving it some 8)
> Had a wander on to the track at the end took lots of pics to upload when i get home .
> 
> 2 hrs to the hotel in Vienna now , few beers tonight and flight home tomorrow


Wowzer so jealous

Glad you had a good time :mrgreen:


----------



## BaueruTc

Yes great result again for Nico. Was nice to see Lewis make up all those places but not be able to make a pass on his team mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee

BaueruTc said:


> Yes great result again for Nico. Was nice to see Lewis make up all those places but not be able to make a pass on his team mate.


 +1. Great race for Lewis too.


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read your post Hogg,, I hope you are not spoiling for us poor BBC watchers
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a link to watch it Roddy
> 
> Received no thanks ignorant doodah :-*
Click to expand...

sorry mate,, soo ignorant of me,,  ,,, but links are a little hard to follow when welding 100% radiography pipe butts !!!


----------



## roddy

SalsredTT said:


> Another good one - enjoyed it.
> 
> No results (just for Roddy)


thank you Sal,, much appreciated :wink:


----------



## roddy

Hoggy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are a spoiler then !!!!!!!!! :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, As I said why would you click an F1 2014 post, if you haven't watched it. :?
> If I haven't watched a race live at 7 am in the morning, then no tele, radio or internet until I've watched it, then I don't have to blame anyone else.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

hog,, not blaming you,, I know it is up to me.. :wink:


----------



## roddy

mmm yes, conlechi must have had a great day,, what a venue,, what a track,, so fast and flowing,, ideal for Lewis to again show his class and if not for the second lost in the pit may even have out raced his team mate from an almost impossible 9th place start,,,in fairness I think he would have had to be more than just the little faster than Nico that he is to manage a pass on an equal car.. and not forgetting congrats to the Williams team.


----------



## SalsredTT

TOuring cars today - on balance think I prefer them!


----------



## roddy

Goodwood today 8). Looking at ome real F1 cars !!!!


----------



## roddy

Now I am a Merc fan !!!!


----------



## mullum

Haha yeah me too ;-)


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> Now I am a Merc fan !!!!


Where was that taken Roddy?


----------



## jamman

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/28176354

Check out the Hamilton interview just about encapsulates just why I can't stand the spoilt
little twat.


----------



## corradoman

Ha Ha jamman you don`t mince your words :lol: i like his driving but have to say that interview did him no favours


----------



## jamman

corradoman said:


> Ha Ha jamman you don`t mince your words :lol: i like his driving but have to say that interview did him no favours


Mate I wanted to say cunt but it won't let me. :wink:


----------



## corradoman

He has balls it up for himself, i was screaming at the tv and had to f off out :lol: Rosberg is now favourite for the wdc because of hammy`s stupidity and in my view arrogance


----------



## jamman

I feel very awkward with my attitude to him because I'm very patriotic but he just gets under my skin.


----------



## Hoggy

*Nico, Nico, *Yesssss [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## CaptRon

Hoggy said:


> *Nico, Nico, *Yesssss [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Hoggy.


I tell you he was never given the credit he deserved!


----------



## jamman

Oh well that's me watching the tennis. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT

Loved that race! Daniel and Bottas - what a pair to be watching in the future.

And well done Lewis (not a fan but a brilliant drive and he isn't Vettel or Rosberg) :wink:


----------



## conlechi

Yep , a good race  some great racing from Alonso and Vettel , Bottas done well . Well done Lewis , not a big fan either but credit to him , shame Nico's car broke could have been some good racing between them


----------



## roddy

:? :? :? I really don't understand all this anti Hammy stuff,,,, however although I would rather have seen him take Niko on the track I was glad to see him get the points and a reverse of the luck which has been missing throo the season and we can now look forward to a more even platform for the rest of the season,,,,,,,,,,,, some good racing from Alonso and others,,, and well done to Button on which must have been a very emotional day for him


----------



## CaptRon

The rest of the season is gonna be even more interesting.
I really enjoyed the fight between Alonso and Vettel. Happy to see the Williams are still back in form and I would have been great to see Button on the podium but he did well nonetheless.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Nico Rosberg [smiley=bigcry.gif] Not an Audi but still DSG probs. :lol: Shame, at least it should make it exciting.
At least someone has put Lewis's toys back in his pram. [smiley=baby.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> :? :? :? I really don't understand all this anti Hammy stuff,
> *however although I would rather have seen him take Niko on the track I was glad to see him get the points* and a reverse of the luck which has been missing throo the season and we can now look forward to a more even platform for the rest of the season, some good racing from Alonso and others, and well done to Button on which must have been a very emotional day for him


 +1

Lewis' pace on the day was good enough to beat Nico but he was robbed of that opportunity. 
_Although I doubt he minds that much.._ 

Shame Jenson didn't get on the podium. With a few more laps he likely would have done.

Best part of the weekend was when Max Chilton nearly made Q3!
_Hopefully going again next year to see if Massa makes it a hat trick! [smiley=bigcry.gif]_


----------



## BaueruTc

Great race, Shame we never saw Nico complete the race and take the victory.

Always next time though.


----------



## NickG

BaueruTc said:


> Great race, Shame we never saw Nico complete the race and take the victory.
> 
> Always next time though.


No chance! Hamilton was catching him all day long and on a different strategy, he would have been on the faster options for the final stint and would have had no trouble passing Nico.


----------



## roddy

BaueruTc said:


> Great race, Shame we never saw Nico complete the race and take the victory.
> 
> Always next time though.


 :lol: :lol: ha ha :lol: :lol: ,, dream on boy oh !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hoggy

BaueruTc said:


> Great race, Shame we never saw Nico complete the race and take the victory.
> 
> Always next time though.


Hi, Yes, Nico will prove how good he is.
Nico probably had a gearbox prob before he reported it, at least he didn't cry to mummy immediately like [smiley=baby.gif] Lewis would have done. 
Rosberg for 2014 Champ. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Lewis is a great driver , just such a nob on times IMO ......Nico get's my backing this year for the championship


----------



## jamman

conlechi said:


> Lewis is a great driver, he's just such a complete nob whenever things don't go his way and shows no class or humility IMO ......Nico get's my backing this year for the championship


+1 :lol:


----------



## Skeee

NickG said:


> No chance! Hamilton was catching him all day long and on a different strategy, he would have been on the faster options for the final stint and would have had no trouble passing Nico.


 This was obvious to anyone actually watching the race. :roll:
_
Not asleep in front of the telly, by the fireplace, with pipe and slippers_. :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

Skeee said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chance! Hamilton was catching him all day long and on a different strategy, he would have been on the faster options for the final stint and would have had no trouble passing Nico.
> 
> 
> 
> This was obvious to anyone actually watching the race. :roll:
> _
> Not asleep in front of the telly, by the fireplace, with pipe and slippers_. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Best laugh i have had all day!

Have you and Roddy not thought about doing a double act and going on the comedy circuit? :lol: :wink:


----------



## corradoman

Hamiltons the faster driver all day long, but can he be as cool as nico :?: and can he keep his dummy in :lol:


----------



## roddy

BaueruTc said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chance! Hamilton was catching him all day long and on a different strategy, he would have been on the faster options for the final stint and would have had no trouble passing Nico.
> 
> 
> 
> This was obvious to anyone actually watching the race. :roll:
> _
> Not asleep in front of the telly, by the fireplace, with pipe and slippers_. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Best laugh i have had all day!
> 
> Have you and Roddy not thought about doing a double act and going on the comedy circuit? :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

haha,, we don need to mate,, you have already stolen all the best lines,,
" Rosberg faster than Hamilton "!,,,,,,,,,,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

What ???????? the usual haters are not on gloating "rosberg out qualys Hammy again ! ",,, i suspect even the worst of them can see it was yet more bad luck which is keeping Keke at the front,,, watching tomo for another Hammy decimating everyone, KR included, if only his car can stay in one piece !!!


----------



## conlechi

Nico for the Win 

Was waiting for you to catch up on the BBC roddy :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Nico for Champ.. [smiley=dude.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Surprised how happy, Hammy appeared to be..
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

conlechi said:


> Nico for the Win
> 
> Was waiting for you to catch up on the BBC roddy :wink:


much apreciated " con ",,  ,, ok i accept that it will be a tall order tomo for Happy to make up the , quess, 30 sec start that Keke has ,, but jeeez it gonna be fun watchin it ( hahhah :lol: your hear t is gonna be in your mouth ,, as will be Keke's because you know he is a cummin !!   ),,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, really how much luck can Keke get,, this has to be unprecedented run of bad luck for a team mate / driver...


----------



## Skeee

Hoggy said:


> ..........................Surprised how happy, Hammy appeared to be..
> Hoggy.


 Sixteenth is a great place to watch the first corner pile up from.


----------



## Danny1

Realistically nobody supports Rosberg, its just Hammy haters lol, how many races has Rosberg won again in his F1 career?


----------



## Skeee

Danny1 said:


> Realistically nobody supports Rosberg,.................................


----------



## roddy

Skeee said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically nobody supports Rosberg,.................................
Click to expand...

why t fk would anybody want towatch shit like that [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SalsredTT

Whoooooooooooooo what a race!!!


----------



## conlechi

Enjoyed that one as well 

will wait for Roddy to catch up on the BBC :roll:


----------



## jamman

Go Nico.

Think you got it right by the way Danny :wink:


----------



## Skeee

Another awesome race for Lewis. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Congrats to Nico for the win but for Lewis to get on the podium with that damage is impressive.


----------



## SalsredTT

Skeee said:


> Another awesome race for Lewis. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Congrats to Nico for the win but for Lewis to get on the podium with that damage is impressive.


Wholeheartedly agree - pleased for Rosberg too as it was his home race. Now Lewis needs to get a few more wins under his belt.


----------



## roddy

' preciate that conlechi,,, did nt get much opertunity to watch the race,, i know hammy got 3rd,, good considering the circumstances,, and a bit of racey stuff with vetel,,,, did i miss much [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> ' preciate that conlechi,,, did nt get much opertunity to watch the race,, i know hammy got 3rd,, good considering the circumstances,, and a bit of racey stuff with vetel,,,, did i miss much [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nico lead from start to finish , no challenges , wasn't seen much on camera as he drove off into the distance . Massa flipped at the first corner  Some great racing between the Ferrari's and Red Bulls , three side by side at times banging wheels .Ham did well ( still not a fan ) coming from the back for third although Brundell pointed out many of the slower cars just moved out of the way without trying :evil:

Not a bad race all in all


----------



## roddy

yep thanks mate ,,saw the start and massas flip ( which initially looked serious but he was soon back on his wjeels ) and the wheel bashing with alonso vetel and raikonen,, and the last few laps..... still got to check the points standing.. ( unless you wanna save me the bother :wink: )


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> yep thanks mate ,,saw the start and massas flip ( which initially looked serious but he was soon back on his wjeels ) and the wheel bashing with alonso vetel and raikonen,, and the last few laps..... still got to check the points standing.. ( unless you wanna save me the bother :wink: )


Nico 190
Ham 176
Ric 106


----------



## roddy

good man,,, so its up to a win over a DNF again,,,, oh well,, i hope for a bit of evening luck again


----------



## BaueruTc

Well Done Nico!


----------



## CaptRon

Yes it was another good race. I'm happy for Nico but I wish for the next races there are no more mechanical failures so that the two could race each other.


----------



## roddy

HELP again,, I can not find any listings for qualy on BBC,,, I am sure it must be on some time,,, can anybody tell me when :? ,,, please ,, R


----------



## pas_55

roddy said:


> HELP again,, I can not find any listings for qualy on BBC,,, I am sure it must be on some time,,, can anybody tell me when :? ,,, please ,, R


Think highlights are about 5pm


----------



## pas_55

Make that 5.10pm BBC1


----------



## roddy

right mate ..found it now... think it may well be 17.40..... thank you


----------



## conlechi

Just watched FP3 , Ham quickest again .... see if Nico can beat him in qualy


----------



## SalsredTT

And we're off ....................................


----------



## Hoggy

[smiley=dude.gif] .......... [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

WTF !!!!!!!!!! :roll: :roll:   :? :? ,,,


----------



## BaueruTc

Well done Nico!

No way Hamilton will get away with bashing his way up through the field on this track. Should be an interesting race.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

*Nico* [smiley=dude.gif] .......... [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

HUH !!!! YOU WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!! how can it be an interesting race when the star man is stuckv t the back on a track where O/Ting is notoriously difficult if not virtually impossible [smiley=bigcry.gif] ......................ok it may be an interesting race for those who love the pole sitter when he has no viable competition,, well enjoy [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] .........


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> HUH !!!! YOU WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!! how can it be an interesting race when the star man is stuckv t the back on a track where O/Ting is notoriously difficult if not virtually impossible [smiley=bigcry.gif] ......................ok it may be an interesting race for those who love the pole sitter when he has no viable competition,, well enjoy [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] .........


Hi, Sorry to see Hammy at the rear :lol: but Nico all the way for me.  appears to be such a nice genuine fella.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

maybe he ( Keke ) is a totally upright ,downright and forthright chappie :lol: ,, but this is not a big brother show,, it is a motor race !! tomorrow at best will be a battle of the also rans,,,,, whats the odds on how far Happy can get by the end,, podium ? maybe


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> whats the odds on how far Happy can get by the end,


Oh go on then,

Im going for him collecting three front wing end plates and causing a couple of rear wheel punctures! :wink:

:-*


----------



## roddy

i guess Merc should fit a horn to his car,, but i expectt that would fail as well !!!!!


----------



## conlechi

Wehey Nico does it again  ..... ........Ham had a impressive BBQ though :roll:

Nico for the win , would be good to see Bottas for second , Massa as an outside bet for third  , chance of rain might spice things up a bit as well


----------



## roddy

" niko does it again ",, conlechi,, are you kidding !!!,,, more importantly you could say,, " hamiltons bad luck / car failure strikes yeeet again leaving the road open for Keke " who takes pole with no viable competition :wink:


----------



## Danny1

Nico should be able to make it a grand total of *8* F1 career wins!!! what a great driver!


----------



## roddy

success without triumph !!


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> " takes pole with no viable competition :wink:


Would be the same if Nico stopped to have a BBQ and the Ham got pole 

I think we really need to see a race weekend where Nico and Ham have no probs and can fight it out


----------



## Danny1

conlechi said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> " takes pole with no viable competition :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be the same if Nico stopped to have a BBQ and the Ham got pole
> 
> I think we really need to see a race weekend where Nico and Ham have no probs and can fight it out
Click to expand...

It happened early on and hammy won  its one of the 5 votes on sky f1 or best part of the first half season, Bahrain I think it was. Btw im not a Hammy fan I just don't see how, 1 people don't agree he cheated at Monaco and 2 hes just average, 7 career wins is a joke especially as 4 have come this season when realistically hes only got 1 person for competition....


----------



## jamman

Did Hammywammy have some more bad luck..... shame


----------



## conlechi

Ham's generally won when he's had the best car .......... the same for Vettel , button , Schumacher etc ,etc . This is the first real race winning car Nico as had


----------



## roddy

i dont think that any one is actually saying that Keke is not a top driver,, but a blind lemon seller can see that it is not his superior driving skills that have him at the top of the tree just now, , however i think a fair battle between him and Happy on track would have some of you hatters crying in your beer on Sunday afternoon !!  as for those who call happy a cry baby then i think his obvious reluctance to say what he felt , justifiablly , today will silence them..


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Hammy has probably been told to change his spoilt child/mummys boy attitude in front of the camera, which is why it has changed recently. Of course he is a good driver, but still can't stand the man.
Hoggy.


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> i guess Merc should fit a horn to his car,, but i expectt that would fail as well !!!!!


 :lol:



Danny1 said:


> 7 career wins is a joke especially as 4 have come this season when realistically hes only got 1 person for competition....


Well thats simple really. Tell me any other season since he has been in F1 that he has had a decent car to contend for the wins with?

Now onto Lewis his tally works out at roughly 3-4 wins per year when he was in a decent car from day one unlike Nico who was stuck in a Williams.

So your point is not really valid is it?


----------



## jamman

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Hammy has probably been told to change his spoilt child/mummys boy attitude in front of the camera, which is why it has changed recently. Of course he is a good driver, but still can't stand the man.
> Hoggy.


Hamilton and the comma queen Roddy are cut from the same cloth :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc

jamman said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Hammy has probably been told to change his spoilt child/mummys boy attitude in front of the camera, which is why it has changed recently. Of course he is a good driver, but still can't stand the man.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton and the comma queen Roddy are cut from the same cloth :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh i would have to disagree with that one. Yes Schumi did some undesirable things on the track. He never acted the way Lewis Hamilton does on most occasions. If anything its Vettel that is more like Shumi.


----------



## jamman

I think you misread my post matey but I do agree Hammy does come across as a prize doodaah :wink:


----------



## roddy

BaueruTc said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess Merc should fit a horn to his car,, but i expectt that would fail as well !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 career wins is a joke especially as 4 have come this season when realistically hes only got 1 person for competition....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats simple really. Tell me any other season since he has been in F1 that he has had a decent car to contend for the wins with?
> 
> Now onto Lewis his tally works out at roughly 3-4 wins per year when he was in a decent car from day 1 unlike Nico who was stuck in a Williams.
Click to expand...

yes but arguably he only has his 4 wins this season because of maechanical failurers to his only viable competitor


----------



## jamman

Got to love poor Hammys latest interview, top 10
finish :roll:

You're in the fastest car you sanctimonious little
prick

Poor me poor me poor me...,,,,,.... lol

Get on with it son


----------



## SalsredTT

Whooooooooo its all happening - everyone having a go at leading!


----------



## SalsredTT

Well now, theres an interesting result - I shall be watching the highlights on BBC later as well


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Brilliant race.  so close. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1

Superb race! all action from start to finish!


----------



## roddy

an excellent race from all view points,, excellent performance from Riciardo and Alonso , but the star of the show was Happy Ham himself, incredible drive from a generally accepted hopeless starting position 8) 8)


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> an excellent race from all view points,, excellent performance from Riciardo and Alonso , but the star of the show was Happy Ham himself, incredible drive from a generally accepted hopeless starting position 8) 8)


Hi, Hammy had some good luck for a change. Ricardo was the star IMO. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1

Riccyboy had an amazing drive and deserved the win but drive of the day for me was Alonso, those tyres must have been screaming for him to stop with 20 laps left lol


----------



## conlechi

Was out most of the day with the family so missed it live on sky  went to visit my Dad this evening and had to watch the highlights on the BBC ,,,,,,,,,god alive ,, , *roddy* ,,,,,,,,,,, you need to get sky :wink:

The rain certainly changed the race for sure , the Ham did well I suppose :roll: to battle through although another lap or two and Nico would have had him  good to see Ricciado on the top step , a good result for Alonso as well


----------



## roddy

hahah,, maybe, but if i had sky today i would have spent all afternoon watching Hamilton demonstrating that he really is the class of the field .. ( instead of fitting my recently aquired Liqiud dash guage 8) ,, ok it only took me 30 mins  )...


----------



## red3.2

Just as a matter of interest. How many people watch F1 on Sky when the BBC cover it live as well?
I don't have Sky myself, but I have watched Sky F1 through other sources and I found the coverage not up to the BBC standard and personally, i would rather wait for the BBC highlights programme later in the evening.


----------



## pas_55

Jamman guess the boy got on with it
Pit lane to podium drive of the year!!
Well done Ricci


----------



## conlechi

red3.2 said:


> Just as a matter of interest. How many people watch F1 on Sky when the BBC cover it live as well?
> I don't have Sky myself, but I have watched Sky F1 through other sources and I found the coverage not up to the BBC standard and personally, i would rather wait for the BBC highlights programme later in the evening.


Live on Sky for me every time , the coverage is far more extensive and up close , I'm a bit of a saddo though and watch all the practice sessions etc and enjoy the build up throughout the weekend before the race


----------



## Hoggy

red3.2 said:


> Just as a matter of interest. How many people watch F1 on Sky when the BBC cover it live as well?
> I don't have Sky myself, but I have watched Sky F1 through other sources and I found the coverage not up to the BBC standard and personally, i would rather wait for the BBC highlights programme later in the evening.


Hi, I prefer Sky.
Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT

conlechi said:


> red3.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a matter of interest. How many people watch F1 on Sky when the BBC cover it live as well?
> I don't have Sky myself, but I have watched Sky F1 through other sources and I found the coverage not up to the BBC standard and personally, i would rather wait for the BBC highlights programme later in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Live on Sky for me every time , the coverage is far more extensive and up close , I'm a bit of a saddo though and watch all the practice sessions etc and enjoy the build up throughout the weekend before the race
Click to expand...

Me too - tend to watch on BBC though - prefer the presenters!


----------



## roddy

i have seen the Sky show a few times , although their coverage is a bit more in depth there is too much glitz and not enough substance for my tastes,, i do miss brundle on the Beeb tho but they do still have Eddie and guest apearances from McNeish and overall do prefer their coverage, just wish there was a bit more , FP etc.


----------



## BaueruTc

red3.2 said:


> Just as a matter of interest. How many people watch F1 on Sky when the BBC cover it live as well?
> I don't have Sky myself, but I have watched Sky F1 through other sources and I found the coverage not up to the BBC standard and personally, i would rather wait for the BBC highlights programme later in the evening.


I have Sky F1 HD but i still prefer watching the BBC coverage. Not the same when Eddie is not there though.

Very good race today. Nico was unlucky but still finished strong. Also a great result for Ricciardo & Alonso today.


----------



## roddy

BaueruTc said:


> red3.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a matter of interest. How many people watch F1 on Sky when the BBC cover it live as well?
> I don't have Sky myself, but I have watched Sky F1 through other sources and I found the coverage not up to the BBC standard and personally, i would rather wait for the BBC highlights programme later in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Sky F1 HD but i still prefer watching the BBC coverage. Not the same when Eddie is not there though.
> 
> Very good race today. Nico was unlucky but still finished strong. Also a great result for Ricciardo & Alonso today.
Click to expand...

yes ,, Niko was a bit unlucky ,, unlucky that Hammy was on the track !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

pas_55 said:


> Jamman guess the boy got on with it
> Pit lane to podium drive of the year!!
> Well done Ricci


That's my whole point he did what he had to do in the fastest car, he was always going to finish top 5 doesn't matter what he bleated in the interview before.

In that car he could start the day after and still catch half those cars.

I don't blame him for not pulling over for his team mate should be no team orders.

Riccardo seems a bit of a talent that's for sure.


----------



## Danny1

conlechi said:


> red3.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a matter of interest. How many people watch F1 on Sky when the BBC cover it live as well?
> I don't have Sky myself, but I have watched Sky F1 through other sources and I found the coverage not up to the BBC standard and personally, i would rather wait for the BBC highlights programme later in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Live on Sky for me every time , the coverage is far more extensive and up close , I'm a bit of a saddo though and watch all the practice sessions etc and enjoy the build up throughout the weekend before the race
Click to expand...

This ^^ Sky for me everytime, I enjoy all the build up etc, plus they got Pinks


----------



## roddy

" pinks ",, huh ,, a couple of stoopid tarts that wouldnt know the difference between the steering wheel and the spare wheel... suzie Perry is bad enough but at least she got a bit o class


----------



## Skeee

Hoggy said:


> .....................Hi, Hammy had some good luck for a change. Ricardo was the star IMO.
> Hoggy.


 Luck? Or is Lewis just a good racer. 

Fair play to Ricardo tho. Def. 2014's new star!

_Only just saw it on Beeb as was busy playing in the gravel 'beach' on Sunday._


----------



## Hoggy

Skeee said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....................Hi, Hammy had some good luck for a change. Ricardo was the star IMO.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck? Or is Lewis just a good racer.
Click to expand...

Hi, Hammy & Nico both good racers, but without the safety car at that particular time, Nico would have won. 
Spinning & breaking spoiler, Hammy had the luck. Without safety car may have got 5th.
Merc. wanted them both on the podium, hope Hammy doesn't cry if the situation is reversed in the future & team orders are ignored. Agree would have been unfair if Hammy had moved over.
Nico was professional in front of camera & doesn't need telling how to behave. 
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

Never say money can't buy the system

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-28656050


----------



## roddy

the fabulous Spa this weekend 8) ,,,,,,,, and bbc is covering it all


----------



## Wallsendmag

roddy said:


> the fabulous Spa this weekend 8) ,,,,,,,, and bbc is covering it all


Not as good as a grandstand seat at the top of Eau Rouge though










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

Wallsendmag said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fabulous Spa this weekend 8) ,,,,,,,, and bbc is covering it all
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good as a grandstand seat at the top of Eau Rouge though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Next grandstand up from last time Andrew , under cover as well 8) ........ better view ?


----------



## roddy

that looks amazing,, envy envy :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ,,, perfect spot to watch Hammy out-drag Niko into eau Rouge on sunday ..


----------



## conlechi

and Nico takes pole , tidy 8)


----------



## roddy

he sure did,,,, i hope Lewis gets his brakes sorted for tomo race..


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Nico does it again.. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

conlechi said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fabulous Spa this weekend 8) ,,,,,,,, and bbc is covering it all
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good as a grandstand seat at the top of Eau Rouge though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next grandstand up from last time Andrew , under cover as well 8) ........ better view ?
Click to expand...

Are we glad it was covered !!!! Much better view Mark you aren't turning sideways all the time

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SalsredTT

TOTALLY TOTALLY GREEN!!!

Back to painting daughters new house .................... me back aches me knees ache, everything sodding aches ..........


----------



## jamman

That looks stunning Andrew have a great time.


----------



## jamman

Well that's made my Sunday :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Azreal

jamman said:


> Well that's made my Sunday :lol: :lol: :wink:


Rosberg's a sneaky Russian ain't he.


----------



## roddy

no no no,, a sneaky germam,, with sweedish father , and lives in monaco,,,, he has mugged hammy again !! :?


----------



## Azreal

roddy said:


> no no no,, a sneaky germam,, with sweedish father , and lives in monaco,,,, he has mugged hammy again !! :?


Yeah I know. I was being ironical.


----------



## roddy

ha ha,,,  accepted.


----------



## corradoman

Trouble in store for the sneaky Rosberg


----------



## conlechi

Lol , hammy moaning all the way around again :lol: pleased for Nico sticking at it , racing incident in my veiw or perhaps Nico deliberately drove into ham jeopardising his race as well :roll:

Merc lost a potential 1-2 finish shame for the team , the top boys don't look happy [smiley=argue.gif] , good and deserved win for Ricciado 

I am sure the British media have the conspiracy theories going by now [smiley=gossip.gif]

Roll on Monza


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Brilliant race & a racing accident..Excellent racing from Nico & timing by his race engineers.
Hammy still moaning instead of getting on with it. 
Slower to the pits & body work damage may not have happened & would had a chance, but always negative when things don't go his way. [smiley=baby.gif] :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

He should carry a little white flag on his car because it was out along with his bottom lip.

GET OVER IT...,,,,... :wink:

"He did it on purpose"


----------



## roddy

how anyone can take pleasure from such a sporting travesty is well beyond me, unless they have some personal issues or prejudices which go far beyond the sport ,, i dont think anyone is seriously suggesting that Niko ( i will refrain from using derogitory nicknames such as "sneaky " :lol: ) deliberatly " drove into " ( Laudas words ) his team mate , however showing instead of malicous behavour an inexperience and lack of ability when under presure . contrary to those who think it was an acceptable racing incident even Niko's own realiseation that it was unaceptable was palpable in his post race deminour, sheepishly standing as if waiting to get called into the head masters office for 6 of the best !!! the team is obviously very angry at his behavour and will be " dealing with " ( Wolf's words ) the situation,,, quite how will no doubt become apparent,,,, however at the end of the day it is more points to an undeserving Niko and nil poi to Lewis who will now, unless there is some bad luck befalls Niko ( mmm karma ?? ) , have a difficult time regaining parity points wise...


----------



## BaueruTc

Ach Toto had to say that to keep the Brits happy that's all ;-). They would really be unhappy if it was going to affect the constructors championship but they have that well covered. It was unfortunate that it happened. Nico could easily have taken him later on in the lap. ;-) To all the Lewis fans, Please remember how many wing end plates and other car parts he removed off people's cars during this years German GP when he was barging his way through the grid. It was just unfortunate that he got a puncture as he could quite easily have caused a few in the German GP. It was just the luck of the draw.

Still seven more races and I'm sure Nico will have a mishap or two. Still an open championship between the two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1

Irrelevant of people liking Hamilton or not, (I for one don't like his attitude at all), how can people be debating that Rosberg did it on purpose when he admitted it in the after race debrief?? He was wrong, new what he was doing and did it, Toto and Lauda even state that it was not accidental he could have avoided it and chose not to, that's pathetic.


----------



## Azreal

roddy said:


> how anyone can take pleasure from such a sporting travesty is well beyond me, unless they have some personal issues or prejudices which go far beyond the sport ,, i dont think anyone is seriously suggesting that Niko ( i will refrain from using derogitory nicknames such as "sneaky " :lol: ) deliberatly " drove into " ( Laudas words ) his team mate , however showing instead of malicous behavour an inexperience and lack of ability when under presure . contrary to those who think it was an acceptable racing incident even Niko's own realiseation that it was unaceptable was palpable in his post race deminour, sheepishly standing as if waiting to get called into the head masters office for 6 of the best !!! the team is obviously very angry at his behavour and will be " dealing with " ( Wolf's words ) the situation,,, quite how will no doubt become apparent,,,, however at the end of the day it is more points to an undeserving Niko and nil poi to Lewis who will now, unless there is some bad luck befalls Niko ( mmm karma ?? ) , have a difficult time regaining parity points wise...


I was just messin. I'm not that bothered if Nico did it on purpose or not. I thought it was slightly laughable that he needed to see the incident before he apologised or before he apportioned blame. It's like he wasn't in the incident at all.


----------



## CaptRon

Let's be careful of what's being reported we don't what was said in the post-race debriefing. None of us was there.
We have Lewis saying Nico admitted he did it on purpose (of course) and Toto Wolff saying it was not deliberate.
Next the media...


----------



## jamman

From what I have read this morning Nico stated he felt he has to hold his line after being bullied by Hamilton in the past.

I love the comments from Hamilton because it's not as if he hasn't made just the same type of move/contact many times before, Germany springs to mind.

Karma :wink:


----------



## corradoman

Nico was clearly pissed that hamilton got the better start and then when vettel overtook too :lol: really did his head in, he says he was the quicker driver? how can that be? when he was chasing lewis, Lewis is consistently quicker than Nico, practice tells you that p1,p2 p3 consistently!! quali 1, 2 and lost his bottle on quali3 i think!! He is classed as the better wheel to wheel driver, lauda`s words! and was always the quicker driver in there younger karting days, so does that make him the better driver and maybe Nico thinks so too! who knows :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

corradoman said:


> Nico was clearly pissed that hamilton got the better start and then when vettel overtook too :lol: really did his head in, he says he was the quicker driver? how can that be? when he was chasing lewis, Lewis is consistently quicker than Nico, practice tells you that p1,p2 p3 consistently!! quali 1, 2 and lost his bottle on quali3 i think!! He is classed as the better wheel to wheel driver, lauda`s words! and was always the quicker driver in there younger karting days, so does that make him the better driver and maybe Nico thinks so too! who knows :wink:


Lets not call him Nico he does not deserve that, I will refer to him as Rosberg. Lewis is clearly the better racer always has been and Rosberg knows it. He knows now in a fair fight he will never win the championship so will now clearly throw his toys out the pram and revert to underhand tactics. I am convinced it will come out that Lewis as been sabotaged on more then one occasion this season by the team. There is no way a driver could have all those problems and put it down to bad luck. Lets face it German Team German driver and German team manager. What do you think :wink:


----------



## roddy

well we could call him ssNiko :lol: ,,, does he deserve that,,, we can all judge , but do we really know,,, many things are said , and many things are / can be taken out of context,, eg,, claim is he admits he " deliberately " hit Lewis " to prove a point ",,,, I think it is more likely that he " deliberately " maintained his line to " prove " to Lewis that he was not to be bullied,,, some things are open to interpretation, eg,, his sheepish post race deminour / body language,, I would say he was at least embarrassed and maybe expecting the worst !!,, some things are not open to interpretation,, eg. Laudas words " drove into ",, Wolfs words ,, " unacceptable ",, " will be dealt with ", " not just slap on the wrist ",,, facts are that ( almost ) everyone involved , from drivers to team bosses to commentators to spectators ( Vittelesque booing ), are unanimous about what happened,,,,,,,,, but still we have some who continue to be apologists for what was a shameful bit of driving ( / sportsmanship )


----------



## conlechi

.
Nico for the title then 

If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................

.....Roll on Monza


----------



## Hilly10

conlechi said:


> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza


We Brits expect Fair play, not underhanded German tactics. :roll:


----------



## conlechi

Hilly10 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza
> 
> 
> 
> We Brits expect Fair play, not underhanded German tactics. :roll:
Click to expand...

If the rolls were reversed you Ham fans would be praising him for not backing out of it , he bangs his way through the field without any concerns for those he banged into perhaps ruining their race .......... it's all good stuff and why we watch it


----------



## corradoman

Whoever we may support lets be fair, they are giving us all a good season 8) this is what F1 should all be about, great racing and some dirty tactics along the way :lol: its starting to get like the senna prost days 8) , I hope they have a good old scrap on the podium :lol: Though i fear the best man will not win this year


----------



## BaueruTc

conlechi said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza
> 
> 
> 
> We Brits expect Fair play, not underhanded German tactics. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the rolls were reversed you Ham fans would be praising him for not backing out of it , he bangs his way through the field without any concerns for those he banged into perhaps ruining their race .......... it's all good stuff and why we watch it
Click to expand...

+1!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

If anyone has tried running from Eau Rouge to La Source they'll know how I was feeling yesterday although I did get some great shots of the podium

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

Wallsendmag said:


> If anyone has tried running from Eau Rouge to La Source they'll know how I was feeling yesterday although I did get some great shots of the podium
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Yep 2012 , walked it though , not quick enough to to see Jenson on the top step the podium :lol:

Cool pics Andrew 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

conlechi said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has tried running from Eau Rouge to La Source they'll know how I was feeling yesterday although I did get some great shots of the podium
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yep 2012 , walked it though , not quick enough to to see Jenson on the top step the podium :lol:
> 
> Cool pics Andrew 8)
Click to expand...

We weren't either that time ,that's why I had to run this time

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

Wallsendmag said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has tried running from Eau Rouge to La Source they'll know how I was feeling yesterday although I did get some great shots of the podium
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yep 2012 , walked it though , not quick enough to to see Jenson on the top step the podium :lol:
> 
> Cool pics Andrew 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We weren't either that time ,that's why I had to run this time
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Which race are you doing next ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Really don't know Val wants to have a chat with you at ADI .

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Hilly10

conlechi said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza
> 
> 
> 
> We Brits expect Fair play, not underhanded German tactics. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the rolls were reversed you Ham fans would be praising him for not backing out of it , he bangs his way through the field without any concerns for those he banged into perhaps ruining their race .......... it's all good stuff and why we watch it
Click to expand...

I do not think Hamilton as ever took another driver out as Rosberg so shamefully did yesterday. Merc ought to throw the book at him. I just hope it comes back to haunt him at the end of the season, where Merc fail to win the Constructors Championship because of Hamiltons point loss yesterday. By the way Button is my first love :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

Another point regard Rosberg he knows this season is going to be his best chance to get to be WC , as Red Bull will be chewing his sorry arse next season, he will now do anything possible to win this season. Lewis already as one title


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Nico is my man since before & the start of the 2014 season, but happy for anybody else to win rather than [smiley=baby.gif] Lewis.
Used Lewis as Hammy sounds as if I like him, can't stand the man.
Hoggy.


----------



## CaptRon

BaueruTc said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza
> 
> 
> 
> We Brits expect Fair play, not underhanded German tactics. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the rolls were reversed you Ham fans would be praising him for not backing out of it , he bangs his way through the field without any concerns for those he banged into perhaps ruining their race .......... it's all good stuff and why we watch it
Click to expand...

+1!

+1!!
What do we want? F1 drivers following each other or drivers overtaking? I prefer the latter but sometimes it doesn't go well; Nico could have lost big time with his maneuver.Not every front wing clips cause a puncture, unfortunately this time it did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]


----------



## jamman

Same here Hoggy cant abide the sour faced little twat.


----------



## Hoggy

jamman said:


> Same here Hoggy cant abide the sour faced little twat.


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

jamman said:


> Same here Hoggy cant abide the sour faced little twat.


No need to sugar coat it James :lol:


----------



## jamman

conlechi said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Hoggy cant abide the sour faced little twat.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to sugar coat it James :lol:
Click to expand...

That's mild Mark I don't know what it is because anybody that knows me will tell you I'm fiercely patriotic but the way he behaves and conducts himself makes my skin crawl.


----------



## conlechi

jamman said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Hoggy cant abide the sour faced little twat.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to sugar coat it James :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's mild Mark I don't know what it is because anybody that knows me will tell you I'm fiercely patriotic but he the way he behaves and conducts himself makes my skin crawl.
Click to expand...

Know what you mean , great driver but a complete knob off the track playing the media with his conspiracy theories and half truths [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

conlechi said:


> Know what you mean , great driver but a complete knob off the track playing the media with his conspiracy theories and half truths [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Lot of that about


----------



## roddy

conlechi said:


> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza


well I am not brittish, I am Scottish,, I support Hammy ,, because he is a balls out driver and wears his heart on his sleave./// incidentally Lauda is not brittish either, " drove into him ",, neither is Wolf , " unacceptable behaviour "... neither were most of the crowd who roundly booed shNiko on the podium..................... rest my case ,,, ( for now  )


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza
> 
> 
> 
> well I am not brittish, I am Scottish
Click to expand...

Still British .......for now :wink:


----------



## roddy

corradoman said:


> Whoever we may support lets be fair, they are giving us all a good season 8) this is what F1 should all be about, great racing and some dirty tactics along the way :lol: its starting to get like the senna prost days 8) , I hope they have a good old scrap on the podium :lol: Though i fear the best man will not win this year


perhaps you should be watching the Gerry Springer show.. :lol: :roll:


----------



## roddy

conlechi said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza
> 
> 
> 
> well I am not brittish, I am Scottish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still British .......for now :wink:
Click to expand...

sssshhhuuuuuut up you !!!!!!!


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I am not brittish, I am Scottish
> 
> 
> 
> Still British .......for now :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sssshhhuuuuuut up you !!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

:lol: :lol: , glad you got sense of humour mate,,, there are those on here who would be reporting me to the mods for less !!!!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nico for the title then
> 
> If the Ham was not British would you guys be so upset .................
> 
> .....Roll on Monza
> 
> 
> 
> neither were most of the crowd who roundly booed shNiko on the podium..................... rest my case ,,, ( for now  )
Click to expand...

Well that will be because half the crowd would have been from the UK. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

Most of the crowd at the podium booing were British


----------



## BaueruTc

Wallsendmag said:


> Most of the crowd at the podium booing were British


I rest my case....


----------



## roddy

:lol: :lol:


----------



## corradoman

looks like the crafty germans admitted he did it on purpose [smiley=thumbsup.gif] the cheat, he he, lets wait and see what his punishment will be :lol:


----------



## roddy

Has there been some new revelation today ( my inernet has been off all day !! :? ). Or are you just a bit slow in posting ??? :lol:


----------



## conlechi

Racing incident Roddy  , Nico admitted he was at fault , could have pulled back and avoided contact but it was not done on purpose  
If it was Ham would he have pulled back ...... I think not :roll:


----------



## Danny1

roddy said:


> Has there been some new revelation today ( my inernet has been off all day !! :? ). Or are you just a bit slow in posting ??? :lol:


Rosberg has announced a full apology and admitted fault. Hamilton said they have both made mistakes and just need to move forward and do the best for the rest of the season.

http://www1.skysports.com/f1/news/12472 ... ton-at-spa


----------



## roddy

Thhanks mate ,,,,,,, nothing new there then .


----------



## Hilly10

conlechi said:


> Racing incident Roddy  , Nico admitted he was at fault , could have pulled back and avoided contact but it was not done on purpose
> If it was Ham would he have pulled back ...... I think not :roll:


Hamilton would have pulled back, that early in the race, all to lose. Rosberg as said its his fault, in my eyes he did it on purpose the guy is a cheat pure and simple. Think back to Monaco where he deliberately parked is car to spoil Hamiltons lap Rosberg is running scared and he knows its going to best and more then likely only chance to win the DC, and will play super dirty to achieve it.


----------



## pas_55

They're both kittens when you think of what Senna & Schumacher used to get up to


----------



## BaueruTc

Hilly10 said:


> Think back to Monaco where he deliberately parked is car to spoil Hamiltons lap.


Lewis fanboy alert! :lol:


----------



## Hilly10

BaueruTc said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think back to Monaco where he deliberately parked is car to spoil Hamiltons lap.
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis fanboy alert! :lol:
Click to expand...

Actually no. Just telling like it is. My first love is Jenson :-*


----------



## roddy

so shNiko little toerag has been told by his team to come clean and not persist with his ludicrous sham . how long before he does similar re Monaco ???


----------



## roddy

FP 1..
HAMMMMYYYYY ... 1st   
Button .............. 2nd   
ShNiko .............. 3rd


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> FP 1..
> HAMMMMYYYYY ... 1st
> Button .............. 2nd
> ShNiko .............. 3rd


Early days yet Roddy :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

The Formula 1 paddock was further rocked today by the sad news that Lotus F1 driver, Pastor Maldonado, would continue racing for the rest of the season. Teams and drivers put aside their differences in a moving display of condolence, with messages of sympathy and support flooding in to the team's Enstone headquarters.

One moving message, pinned to a Petronas-clad teddy bear left at the firm's gate, read "I can only begin to imagine what you are going through - Lewis".

Shares in carbon fibre and crash barrier suppliers leapt at the news


----------



## Hilly10

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

someones car was in pits for 60% of practice time ,, still only 1 /100th sec slower than team mate,,,,,,,,, guess who ???


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> someones car was in pits for 60% of practice time ,, still only 1 /100th sec slower than team mate,,,,,,,,, guess who ???


Yep ,and when interviewed he will probably imply the car was sabotaged :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

Go on Hammy. Stuff it up him. Great lap today for pole


----------



## roddy

cant help feeling that shNiko was a little subdued all weekend, maybe all the bad press has got to him,,, great show from Hammy..


----------



## conlechi

Yep , Nico gave this one to the ham :roll: should be interesting going into the 1st chicane


----------



## jamman

Great interview from Mercedes boss Wolf

"We told Nico to let the snidey little twat get pole so he doesn't throw his toys out the cot (again)"


----------



## BaueruTc

Wow he got a pole at last! :lol:


----------



## roddy

yep,, poor boy shNiko looked like a broken man,,,,,,,,,, but the race is still to come..


----------



## roddy

this should be good  ,, lets hope someones inexperience does not spoil the day


----------



## Shug750S

Hope Monaco tax avoidance Hamilton & the German both hit each other again, but properly this week and both out...


----------



## corradoman

Hammer time 8)


----------



## jamman

Credit where it's due great drive.


----------



## conlechi

Could have been a good fight ........ if Nico wasn't told to slow and let him through :? :roll:

Over to you roddy ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :wink:


----------



## roddy

fantastic drive from Lewis, demonstrably dominant and decisive performance against a broken opponent,, (also great and entertaining drive from Ricardo ) ,,unfortunately there remains a large points deficit which may well be insurmountable and the faster driver may still not win the championship. re. the team orders :lol: , of course shNiko has some previous when it comes to diving down slip roads, so who knows :wink: !!!!!!!


----------



## mullum

Haha lol 
+1

Have that, Hamilton haters !


----------



## jamman

Don't know if this has been posted already but great viewing

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/29094820


----------



## roddy

insider story is the shNiko was fined 6 figure sum by Merc for Spa accident


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> insider story is the shNiko was fined 6 figure sum by Merc for Spa accident


Hi, 6 figure sum & told to out brake himself to to let Lewis [smiley=baby.gif] pass,  :? Hell of a penalty.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

Hoggy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> insider story is the shNiko was fined 6 figure sum by Merc for Spa accident
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, 6 figure sum & told to out brake himself to to let Lewis pass,  :? Hell of a penalty.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I think you will find the outbraking issue is " social media " based and not really creditable,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, do you really think a man of Niki Lauda's pedigree is going to expose himself to Briatori type scandal..i think not.. :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Of course Lewis [smiley=baby.gif] is a good racer, but would never support him, anybody but Lewis.
always Nico for me. [smiley=dude.gif]
Did you ever support Schumi ?
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

I was not referring to Lewis as a racer or snNiko , are you suggesting that Lauda is risking his whole lifes work and reputation by asking a member of his team to cheat,,


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Team orders is not cheating.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TJS

Full details of Rosbergs team unjust punishment is fully detailed in the attached link ...

http://sniffpetrol.com/2014/08/29/that- ... t-in-full/


----------



## Hoggy

TJS said:


> Full details of Rosbergs team unjust punishment is fully detailed in the attached link ...
> 
> http://sniffpetrol.com/2014/08/29/that- ... t-in-full/


Hi, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy..


----------



## roddy

:lol: :lol: ,, that is prob the best you can up with,,,


----------



## roddy

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Team orders is not cheating.  :wink:
> Hoggy.


yea,, like telling your driver to drive into the wall is... :wink:


----------



## pas_55

Old news roddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

could come back to bite


----------



## roddy

I see, as widely tipped recently, Montezemola has been moved on,,,, cant be many original members left in that team..


----------



## SalsredTT

Anyone going to watch the race from Bejiing tomorrow?


----------



## Hoggy

SalsredTT said:


> Anyone going to watch the race from Bejiing tomorrow?


Hi, Yes, got the Sky Box set up to record the series, but may not be required after the 1st race..Hopefully worth watching.  
Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT

Quite looking forward to it Hoggy - something different.


----------



## Hoggy

SalsredTT said:


> Quite looking forward to it Hoggy - something different.


Hi, Yes, could be interesting.
Hoggy.


----------



## NoMark

Just watched it, not the same without any engine noise, like listening to milk floats racing!!!


----------



## SalsredTT

Hmm can't say I was too struck either.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Quite boring until the last corner. [smiley=oops.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum

Which race are you talking about ?


----------



## Hoggy

mullum said:


> Which race are you talking about ?


Hi, Formula E.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Formula E oops


----------



## jamman

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/motorsport/29171184


----------



## NoMark

About time the ill luck in the Mercedes camp was shared around a bit more evenly.


----------



## SalsredTT

Normally not keen on Singapore but a good race today. Great race from young Daniel - smashing lad.


----------



## Skeee

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Go Lewis!


----------



## SalsredTT

Pleased any Skee???


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Completely ruined my Sunday afternoon. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT

Aww come on Hoggy - you have to admit its opened everything up nicely to make for a good last few races!


----------



## pas_55

Good race Ricky got Ferrari written all over him if not '15 then '16
Lewis championship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

Gutted for Nico  , fair play to lewis on the win , it's going to be close in the remaining races , shame if it comes down to the 50 points for the win on the last race :?


----------



## BaueruTc

Can't believe he has had to hand him two races........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

SalsredTT said:


> Aww come on Hoggy - you have to admit its opened everything up nicely to make for a good last few races!


Hi, Would have been nice to have had a race though.  
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

Hey where's roddy ? ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I am sure he will be revelling in the result :roll:


----------



## Skeee

SalsredTT said:


> Pleased any Skee???


_ Just a tad yeah!_ 



conlechi said:


> Gutted for Nico  , fair play to lewis on the win , it's going to be close in the remaining races , shame if it comes down to the 50 points for the win on the last race :?


 Indeed. Shame Nico didn't even get a chance to lose a battle with Lewis. 
Also good to see Nico in the team garage during his team-mates race. 
_Or was he hoping to adjust the torque settings on the pit crew guns?_ :lol:


----------



## pete_slim

Would be nice to see Hamilton and alonso in the same team. 
I am sure that would be more of a racers battle for Hamilton. 
I am a Hamilton fan but wow that spaniard can pull a shitty car around.


----------



## Wallsendmag

pete_slim said:


> Would be nice to see Hamilton and alonso in the same team.
> I am sure that would be more of a racers battle for Hamilton.
> I am a Hamilton fan but wow that spaniard can pull a shitty car around.


Didn't work too well last time, I think Roddy may be having an enforced holiday.


----------



## conlechi

Wallsendmag said:


> I think Roddy may be having an enforced holiday.


Locked up ? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## NoMark

BaueruTc said:


> Can't believe he has had to hand him two races........
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?  You don't seriously believe that, surely? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## J3SHF

I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## CaptRon

If Hamilton is such a good driver... so is Rosberg; 0.007 sec difference in the qualy saturday!

But IMO Alonso is in a league of his own like Senna was!


----------



## corradoman

CaptRon said:


> If Hamilton is such a good driver... so is Rosberg; 0.007 sec difference in the qualy saturday!
> 
> But IMO Alonso is in a league of his own like Senna was!


it would be nice to alonso in a competitive car, I think senna would have taken that ferarri and won, has any other driver ever taken a uncompetitive car and made it competitive like senna did? Look what he did with toleman at monaco, a long time ago i know but classic 8) will there ever be a more complete driver as senna [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## pas_55

Yes one Gilles Villeneuve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptRon

pas_55 said:


> Yes one Gilles Villeneuve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## NoMark

J3SHF said:


> I wouldn't be surprised


Mercedes are not going to compromise the manufacturers Championship, which is what is most important to them, by engineering a fault onto one of their cars in order to "recompense" the other driver. Besides, I can't imagine they'd be able to produce a fault as complicated as it appeared to be. Seriously, these conspiracy theories are just a little bit ridiculous.


----------



## BaueruTc

I have always felt a bit sorry for Alonso for the past few years. If they were all in equal cars then I honestly think he would blow everyone else away. What he can do in that shabby Ferrari is pretty spectacular.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

NoMark said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes are not going to compromise the manufacturers Championship, which is what is most important to them, by engineering a fault onto one of their cars in order to "recompense" the other driver. Besides, I can't imagine they'd be able to produce a fault as complicated as it appeared to be. Seriously, these conspiracy theories are just a little bit ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Hi, Being 174 points in the lead, I don't think Mercedes Constructors Championship would be compromised.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee

Hoggy said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes are not going to compromise the manufacturers Championship, which is what is most important to them, by engineering a fault onto one of their cars in order to "recompense" the other driver. Besides, I can't imagine they'd be able to produce a fault as complicated as it appeared to be. Seriously, these conspiracy theories are just a little bit ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Being 174 points in the lead, I don't think Mercedes Constructors Championship would be compromised.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

 How many points are left? :roll:

Answer: 300


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I read somewhere that one pundit thought the Mercedes Board of Directors would prefer it if a German driver won, in a German car, driving for a German team - but there is no doubt that both Lewis and Nico recognise that with Mercs superior car this year it's their best chance at winning the Drivers Championship.
And you can bet they're not giving any points or positions away to each other - team orders or not!

I think with Lewis being the 'faster' driver he has a tendency to push the envelope of the car too far, which has broken it on a couple of occasions causing his retirement and dropping points. Nico's more consistent style, driving upto its limits, has benefited more from it with more 2nds, etc. Given no brake downs Lewis should win a head-to-head easily.
Lauda and Wolff are doing exactly the right thing - let the drivers fight for the wins, and let the Constructors take care of itself.


----------



## NoMark

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I read somewhere that one pundit thought the Mercedes Board of Directors would prefer it if a German driver won, in a German car, driving for a German team - but there is no doubt that both Lewis and Nico recognise that with Mercs superior car this year it's their best chance at winning the Drivers Championship.
> And you can bet they're not giving any points or positions away to each other - team orders or not!
> 
> I think with Lewis being the 'faster' driver he has a tendency to push the envelope of the car too far, which has broken it on a couple of occasions causing his retirement and dropping points. Nico's more consistent style, driving upto its limits, has benefited more from it with more 2nds, etc. Given no brake downs Lewis should win a head-to-head easily.
> Lauda and Wolff are doing exactly the right thing - let the drivers fight for the wins, and let the Constructors take care of itself.


The voice of reason.


----------



## Skeee

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I read somewhere that one pundit thought the Mercedes Board of Directors would prefer it if a German driver won, in a German car, driving for a German team - but there is no doubt that both Lewis and Nico recognise that with Mercs superior car this year it's their best chance at winning the Drivers Championship.
> And you can bet they're not giving any points or positions away to each other - team orders or not!
> 
> I think with Lewis being the 'faster' driver he has a tendency to push the envelope of the car too far, which has broken it on a couple of occasions causing his retirement and dropping points. Nico's more consistent style, driving upto its limits, has benefited more from it with more 2nds, etc. Given no brake downs Lewis should win a head-to-head easily.
> Lauda and Wolff are doing exactly the right thing - let the drivers fight for the wins, and let the Constructors take care of itself.


 Isn't Mercedes the team with it's headquarters based deep in the Bavarian Forests of Brackley? :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

True, but its paid or in Deutschmarks, er I mean Euros, and Nicole is their blonde haired, blue-eyed boy...


----------



## smitty12

Any thoughts on the Alonso / Vettle swtich? Definitely think Alonso should go back to Mclaren!


----------



## conlechi

Nico takes pole  

Looking forward to a good race tomorrow , bit of rain should make it interesting


----------



## Hoggy

conlechi said:


> Nico takes pole
> 
> Looking forward to a good race tomorrow , bit of rain should make it interesting


Hi, Nico [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S

A good win for Hami there.

Or did the safety car get max points?


----------



## SalsredTT

Grrrrr got up at silly oclock for this


----------



## Shug750S

Maybe next time it rains they should all come into the pits, get in some TTRSs and start again 

At least they could have kept racing


----------



## SalsredTT

LOL good idea.

At least we had some racing eventually. JB did well - wonder where he will be next season.

Nice one for Daniel R too

And fingers crossed for Bianci (sp??) hope he's ok


----------



## Hilly10

Think that just about wraps up any arguments who the better racer is Lewis by a mile. Get in


----------



## conlechi

Hoping Jules Bianchi's not too badly injured :?


----------



## jdn

Sadly I think he probably is - very sad.

Good racing in my view - Lewis has the psychological upper hand for sure.


----------



## radddogg

Pictures don't look good. Bianchi's car went under the back of the telescopic handler, fat enough to puncture the far tyre. Lack of available press detail makes it seem bad. Absolutely no replays of the accident.

Very reminiscent of Maria Di Villota, the late Marrussia test driver


----------



## conlechi

Yep , just seen some still pics , not much left of the top of the back end of the car :? ...watching for updates


----------



## radddogg

In this case I think no news is good news.


----------



## conlechi

Just seen an update .... critical condition after severe head injuries ,hope he pulls through , not a good day for F1 ......


----------



## jamman

Very sad news


----------



## pas_55

Doesn't look like much of the back of the car 
is left


----------



## Skeee

Hope Jules Bianchi recovers ok to race again.


----------



## spike

There is video about on facebook, rather horrific...


----------



## spike

impact at 1min 10sec




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154698090610182


----------



## conlechi

spike said:


> impact at 1min 10sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154698090610182


Massive impact , poor guy ........


----------



## pas_55

Jesus


----------



## Shug750S

Jeez....

when bikers crash first thing marshals do is put new bales in front of crash area, for own safety and to stop others sliding in. Not that that would have done much here.

Looks like procedures will be updated now.

Poor guy


----------



## Skeee

Shug750S said:


> Jeez....
> 
> when bikers crash first thing marshals do is put new bales in front of crash area, for own safety and to stop others sliding in. Not that that would have done much here.
> 
> Looks like procedures will be updated now.
> 
> Poor guy


 What would/could you update?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I can see there being some sort of inquiry into why the Marshall was waving the green flag whilst the tractor was still effectively on track. (You wonder who decided it should be waved - a hasty Marshall thinking it'd be ok, or Race Control ordering it too early? Could have implications in any follow-up legal case)

Not sure how they can improve the recovery of cars - insist on tight tracks like this and Monaco that cranes are used so no tractors are on track?
Impose a 15mph speed limit past an accident? (At the first waved yellow the driver should start slowing down and no overtaking, and should be at 15mph at the waved double yellows? (Automatic speed limiter through that section??))

Hope Bianchi survives this to make a full recovery, and leads a good, happy and productive life after F1 ('cos realistically I doubt they'll let him drive again)


----------



## pas_55

Agreed why the waved green?


----------



## Shug750S

Skeee said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez....
> 
> when bikers crash first thing marshals do is put new bales in front of crash area, for own safety and to stop others sliding in. Not that that would have done much here.
> 
> Looks like procedures will be updated now.
> 
> Poor guy
> 
> 
> 
> What would/could you update?
Click to expand...

If non race vehicles or personnel 'trackside' then restricted speed limit in affected area (like in pit lanes, currently) until clear.

Hindsight is wonderful thing, but as driver was cleared from initial incident no need for immediate removal of vehicle, or any more people or kit trackside than necessary. Even if incident had still occurred guess issues much less if 2nd car impacted first car, rather than recovery tractor in different position.
Temp speed limit easily achieved through zone with local flashing lights and radio comms surely.


----------



## corradoman

some good news at least for shumi

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/for ... c_src=copy


----------



## conlechi

corradoman said:


> some good news at least for shumi
> 
> https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/for ... c_src=copy


that does sound encouraging


----------



## Skeee

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I can see there being some sort of inquiry into why the Marshall was waving the green flag whilst the tractor was still effectively on track. (You wonder who decided it should be waved - a hasty Marshall thinking it'd be ok, or Race Control ordering it too early? Could have implications in any follow-up legal case)
> 
> Not sure how they can improve the recovery of cars - insist on tight tracks like this and Monaco that cranes are used so no tractors are on track?
> Impose a 15mph speed limit past an accident? (At the first waved yellow the driver should start slowing down and no overtaking, and should be at 15mph at the waved double yellows? (Automatic speed limiter through that section??))
> 
> Hope Bianchi survives this to make a full recovery, and leads a good, happy and productive life after F1 ('cos realistically I doubt they'll let him drive again)


 I didn't see the green flag on the BBC _(and out of courtesy to Jules Bianchi don't want any links to the crash until he's recovered) _ but if the Safety Car was out then there shouldn't have been. GP flags are normally directed by Race Control so even if there was a delay in getting the Safety Car message through there would be a yellow flashing light ahead on track and on in the car.
However if the Safety Car wasn't out then a green may have been waved at the incident if the car was at or before the post, depending on where the flag zone/sector ends. With other non GP events the "hasty marshal" will usually have a yellow out instantly to protect his buddies. 
A non track side crane would be the answer but expensive and how far can they reach?
Get well Jules. Why shouldn't he race again, Massa and Moss did?


----------



## spike

The safety car was not out at the time of the 2nd crash, as it followed the medical car out of the pits.

I guess they need recovery vehicles that have side skirts that offer crash protection, in future. Even if a dedicated fleet they transport from race to race, as they do with the safety car etc


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Skeee said:


> I didn't see the green flag on the BBC _(and out of courtesy to Jules Bianchi don't want any links to the crash until he's recovered) _ but if the Safety Car was out then there shouldn't have been. GP flags are normally directed by Race Control so even if there was a delay in getting the Safety Car message through there would be a yellow flashing light ahead on track and on in the car.
> However if the Safety Car wasn't out then a green may have been waved at the incident if the car was at or before the post, depending on where the flag zone/sector ends. With other non GP events the "hasty marshal" will usually have a yellow out instantly to protect his buddies.
> A non track side crane would be the answer but expensive and how far can they reach?
> Get well Jules. Why shouldn't he race again, Massa and Moss did?


I understand your reluctance to watch the accident, but from the angle the film was taken you don't really see much of the driver as he goes through shot, but what you do see is his helmet barely above the cockpit sides, so he obviously ducked-down when he was it coming.

From the start of the video the Marshalls are clearly waving double yellow flags up until 53 seconds-in, when they go out of shot - at 59 seconds when you next see a flag it's green. 
12 Seconds later (at 1 min 11 secs) Bianchi hits the tractor, which is reversing back towards the gap in the tyre wall; a Marshall pulling on a rope tied to the front of Sutil's car sees Bianchi coming and pauses, unsure what to do. Bianchi's car hits the rear of the tractor at a glancing angle (thank God), the air box/rollhoop catching the back lifting the tractor up and spinning it around (hence the rear of the car being ripped off.)
It's lucky he didn't hit it head on, as the consequences could have been far, far worse.

According to the Beeb his family have said he's suffering from a Diffuse Axonal Brain Injury (common in motor sport). http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/29521187


----------



## Skeee

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ........................sees Bianchi coming and pauses, *unsure what to do*...................


 *Or*, waiting to see what direction the car is going and deciding which way to run or dive.



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I understand your reluctance to watch the accident...........


 Not reluctant. Seen worse.
Just don't think it's respectful to his family to reproduce the images until he recovers.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

What's a little worrying is the Japanese Marshall continues waving the green flag well after the second accident - up until about 2 min 26 secs (1min 15 second after Bianchi hits).
I know they might not be trained to quite the same standards are UK/European Marshalls, and were probably waiting for instructions from Race Control, but still - you'd hope they'd have some common sense to change to double yellows!


----------



## Skeee

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........... if the Safety Car wasn't out then a green may have been waved at the incident if the car was at or before the post, depending on where the flag zone/sector ends.......
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## SalsredTT

Two tv weekend here again

F1 and BTCC - and the touring cars is goooooood!


----------



## Danny1

Although understandable its a shame Pirelli went too cautious on the tyre front today as it made for a very stale race imo.


----------



## SalsredTT

Should have watched the last race on the touring cars - dreadful conditions!


----------



## Skeee

SalsredTT said:


> Two tv weekend here again
> 
> F1 and BTCC - and the touring cars is goooooood!


 Congrats to Mercedes Benz Aufrecht Melcher Grossaspach, Lewis ( [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ) 
and Colin Turkington.

That explains why Colin was so nonchalant after that nasty Jason Plato punted him off at Paddock Hill Bend. 
_I hadn't noticed the writing on the windscreen strip because of all the gravel. _


----------



## Skeee

SalsredTT said:


> Should have watched the last race on the touring cars - dreadful conditions!


http://www.itv.com/btcc/btcc-on-itv
On again next Sunday.


----------



## SalsredTT

Nice one for Mr Turkington - and yes, that Jason is nnorty, but God he can get up the field!! Wonder if he's ever done any banger racing


----------



## SalsredTT

Here we go again - go Lewis, go Nico, go Daniel ....................


----------



## SalsredTT

YAYYYYYYY


----------



## jamman

Very good drive by Mr Hamilton today hats off to him

Stll can't stand the sniveling little twot but credit where it's due.


----------



## Paulj100

Lewis on Nico - OWNED YOU! 

Paul


----------



## jamman

Judging by today's qualifying might be an interesting race tomorrow

Go Nico


----------



## roddy

gonna be a nail biter that's for sure,, Lewis only needs to finish 2nd... really hope JB has a good day.


----------



## conlechi

Well done Nico 

Should be a good race all going well tomorrow , hope it's a good battle at the front 8)

So ..... Nico 1st , Jenson 2nd , Lewis anywhere behind them would be a good result


----------



## Hoggy

Hi,,,*Nico*.. [smiley=dude.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## mullum

Lewis' bird ...










Nico's bird ...










Just sayin'


----------



## pas_55

See what you mean


----------



## jamman

I can't understand why McLaren are even considering dumping JB he seems a much better bet than Magnunson :?


----------



## Hoggy

mullum said:


> Lewis' bird ...
> 
> Nico's bird ...
> 
> View attachment 1
> Just sayin'


Hi, Still Nico (Bird) for me.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan

Quote of the day from Eddie Jordan during the BBC coverage of Qualifying, discussing the comment from Ron Dennis that no decision on drivers would be taken before December 01 as they have to look at the data:
_
"Dunno what's going on at McLaren. Dunno where their head is. I have an idea, and it's not in the right place"_

Red Bull are in trouble again - front wing on both cars declared too flexible by FIA: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/30161617


----------



## SalsredTT

I'd love to see Jensen have a good day too, but I kind of feel that Lewis deserves the championship (not that I am a fan) but it will be a good race. Go Daniel too and hope Williams have a good result.


----------



## Danny1

jamman said:


> I can't understand why McLaren are even considering dumping JB he seems a much better bet than Magnunson :?


This exactly!

JB is the obvious choice by far, Kmag shouldn't even be considered for it after his performances this season, he was never meant to be at Mc this year and thats what they should do this year, send him to another team as a pay driver and let him get better, Alonso and JB would be a great team!


----------



## CaptRon

Third pole in a row for Nico... who's the best!

Looking forward to the race tomorrow.


----------



## pete_slim

Cmon lewis.. 
I will never hear the end of it if Germany have the f1 champion as well as the football World Cup winners.


----------



## FatManMotorsport

I'm cheering for Lewis as well.

I like Nico, completely different to his German fiend Seb Vettel who is an arrogant git.

But Lewis is English and because of that and the mechanical issues he has had I want him to win.


----------



## mullum

The opening sequence on the BBC just now was genius


----------



## pas_55

I'm thinking Lewis has a gearbox problem


----------



## jamman

Suzy looks great today


----------



## FatManMotorsport

Can't beat the sky coverage. Been outstanding this year.

Was amusing to see Brundle trying to interview a German presenter only for her to try and interview him


----------



## FatManMotorsport

pas_55 said:


> I'm thinking Lewis has a gearbox problem


What makes you think that?


----------



## pete_slim

Lol.. I'm watching the german version!!


----------



## FatManMotorsport

Oh Lewis radio transmission does not sound good.

Revs dropping low on launch will mean a bad start. Hopefully he can protect 2nd


----------



## corradoman

FatManMotorsport said:


> Oh Lewis radio transmission does not sound good.
> 
> Revs dropping low on launch will mean a bad start. Hopefully he can protect 2nd


ha ha, how wrong :lol:


----------



## FatManMotorsport

corradoman said:


> FatManMotorsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lewis radio transmission does not sound good.
> 
> Revs dropping low on launch will mean a bad start. Hopefully he can protect 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha, how wrong :lol:
Click to expand...

I know haha what a launch he had.

Shame about Nico having issues. Not a way someone wants to win


----------



## Skeee

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Congrats to Lewis!

_Doughnuts!_


----------



## jamman

Congrats to Hamilton still a little twat


----------



## Hoggy

Skeee said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Congrats to Lewis!


Hi, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## corradoman

congrats to lewis


----------



## SalsredTT

Well done Lewis (agree with someone up there though still a t**t)

Feel gutted for Rosberg - so sad that his car let him down.

And what a result for Williams.


----------



## Hoggy

SalsredTT said:


> (agree with someone up there though still a t**t)


Hi. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Paulj100

Congrats Lewis. Awesome win awesome driver 8)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Paul


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Nico was gracious in defeat.. [smiley=dude.gif] for Nico.
Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Nico was gracious in defeat.. [smiley=dude.gif] for Nico.
> Hoggy.


Can't argue with that.


----------



## roddy

Lewis fastest,, more wins,, more points,, wins championship..  .. end of. :wink:


----------



## FatManMotorsport

I wonder wether next season will be closer with more than 1 team in with a realistic chance of winning the constructors championship


----------



## jamman

FatManMotorsport said:


> I wonder wether next season will be closer with more than 1 team in with a realistic chance of winning the constructors championship


I hope so something has to be done because it's BORING


----------



## FatManMotorsport

jamman said:


> FatManMotorsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder wether next season will be closer with more than 1 team in with a realistic chance of winning the constructors championship
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so something has to be done because it's BORING
Click to expand...

I'm sure all will come out in the wash especially after the driver merry go round that will commence next week.


----------



## red3.2

How long will Alonso be with McLaren? Rumour has it he will join Audi when they enter F1 in 2016, leaving Porsche to compete in the WEC on behalf of the VAG group. They have already signed up Steffano Dominacali? (Ex Ferrari) and Alonso's old boss, but as EJ was saying today, Ross Brawn maybe going there as well.


----------



## conlechi

jamman said:


> Congrats to Hamilton still a little twat


Yep spot on , gifted driver but a knob off the track


----------



## Hilly10

Well done Hamilton. Showed from the start he ment business, went for it first corner no safety softly softly approach.Great driver


----------



## Shug750S

Strange he drapes the union flag all over himself, but suppose the Monaco tax certificate doesn't look as cool?


----------



## Danny1

Shug750S said:


> Strange he drapes the union flag all over himself, but suppose the Monaco tax certificate doesn't look as cool?


Yes because you would pay uk tax if you didnt have to wouldnt you.....


----------



## jamman

Danny1 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange he drapes the union flag all over himself, but suppose the Monaco tax certificate doesn't look as cool?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because you would pay uk tax if you didnt have to wouldnt you.....
Click to expand...

I hear what you are saying Daniel but it does rather stick in my throat when I pay my dues and I see all these high earners using these avoidance schemes/dodges (I include living in Monaco as a dodge)


----------



## corradoman

jamman said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange he drapes the union flag all over himself, but suppose the Monaco tax certificate doesn't look as cool?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because you would pay uk tax if you didnt have to wouldnt you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear what you are saying Daniel but it does rather stick in my throat when I pay my dues and I see all these high earners using these avoidance schemes/dodges (I include living in Monaco as a dodge)
Click to expand...

like the tax dodging pop stars that expect us to put our hard earned into band aid singles. when apparently if the likes of bono gave 50k of his dosh over it would be like us handing over a fiver! so some American music manager said on the radio


----------



## pas_55

What's wrong with moving to Monaco?
F*ck me it's nicer than Manchester any day


----------



## CaptRon

Lewis had an edge during the races this season, Nico in qualifications... Lewis deserves the championship even though he's a little twat but that has noting to do with it.

Nico was a great sportsman in the defeat.

I can't wait for next year!


----------



## samgilding

2014 was even more boring that the vettel dominated few years before. Crap rules interfering with the sport and Hamilton beat Nico but his car beat the rest of the bunch he wouldn't have been so competitive was alonso in a mercedes


----------



## corradoman

samgilding said:


> 2014 was even more boring that the vettel dominated few years before. Crap rules interfering with the sport and Hamilton beat Nico but his car beat the rest of the bunch he wouldn't have been so competitive was alonso in a mercedes


Ohh I think he would be competitive, have a look at the stats


----------



## samgilding

Yeah I may have worded that badly - he is without doubt one of the best drivers out of the lot but alonso is hands down better by quite a margin imo


----------



## corradoman

I agree Alonso is a fantastic driver but beg to differ that he is any better than Hamilton, and imo they are the best drivers on the circuit at the moment, lets hope Alonso can show his talent with McLaren next season and they give him a good car, it would be great to see Alonso challenging the Mercedes duo


----------



## samgilding

Yeah totally agree mate. Hold nothing against Hamilton and it's always great when a Brit wins but it would be even better if it was actually competitive!


----------



## corradoman

yep agree, I think Williams. Red bull and hopefully McLaren with the all new Honda engine will give mercs a hard time next season 8)


----------



## pas_55

I


corradoman said:


> yep agree, I think Williams. Red bull and hopefully McLaren with the all new Honda engine will give mercs a hard time next season 8)


It may take Honda/McLaren a season or two to get there as for Red Bull there're Fu*cked for next season
with the Renault engine let's hope Williams keep pushing


----------



## jamman

Alonso all day long not even close best and most consistent driver by a mile


----------



## corradoman

jamman said:


> Alonso all day long not even close best and most consistent driver by a mile


Not this season though ehh


----------



## corradoman

33 race wins from Hamilton now puts him ahead of Alonso and moves him ahead as fifth most successful driver of all time, which makes him statistically a better driver 8) I agree that Alonso is a great driver but no better than Hamilton, just my opinion of course


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Not forgetting that in Hamilton's rookie season in F1, as Alonso's partner at McLaren, he pushed Alonso so hard Alonso threw all his toys out of his pram and stomped off in a huff.
Hamilton was never going to be a number 2 driver to anyone, and it's brilliant that Mercedes let him and Nico race equally.

And it's brilliant too that Williams allow their drivers the same status - Massa (and Barachello) played number 2 for far too long to Schumacher at Ferrari (gifting him wins). This season Massa's shown what a good driver he is in a decent car (as Botas has done too, equally).


----------



## corradoman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Not forgetting that in Hamilton's rookie season in F1, as Alonso's partner at McLaren, he pushed Alonso so hard Alonso threw all his toys out of his pram and stomped off in a huff.
> Hamilton was never going to be a number 2 driver to anyone, and it's brilliant that Mercedes let him and Nico race equally.
> 
> And it's brilliant too that Williams allow their drivers the same status - Massa (and Barachello) played number 2 for far too long to Schumacher at Ferrari (gifting him wins). This season Massa's shown what a good driver he is in a decent car (as Botas has done too, equally).


spot on, I wonder how Alonso will get on with Ron dennis after his little conflab a few years ago :lol: Alonso never wanted to go back to McLaren but has had no choice! He wanted to go to Mercedes and thought Hamilton was going to go after his bust ups with Nico, but it never worked out so went to McLaren, Eddie jordans words by the way..


----------



## Hilly10

Its just great to watch Lewis in action when he needs it. brilliant driver and he will win more titles IMHO


----------



## pete_slim

If you look purely at statistics then it would show you that Schumacher was a better driver than Senna.

Ermm no!!

I am a Hamilton fan and think that there are a few drivers out there now who can show a good turn of speed equipment permitting.
The one thing that has stood out for me is the fuel usage, and given the actual lap times I think that Hamilton could actually start with a bit less fuel than anyone else.
Gone are the days of running out of juice on the last lap but every kilo counts.
One more available kebab for lewis isn't a bad thing in my book....


----------



## corradoman

yes I agree pete, stats don't always tell the whole story, but there is no denying that Hamilton has had some tidy overtaking maneuvers this season and has been a joy to watch wheel to wheel racing! I think Hammy would like to think he is the closest current driver to Ayrton which I don't think he will ever be 8) but F1 has changed a lot since those glory days


----------



## samgilding

jamman said:


> Alonso all day long not even close best and most consistent driver by a mile


This ^^


----------



## CaptRon

Boy oh boy!

Who's the best F1 driver??? We all have our favorites, our opinions and we all think we're expert. I've driven F3 and have been following F1 since 1967, I know nothing! My best mate raced in F Atlantic, Indy Light and F3000 and he's now a race commentator and he can't tell. Even F1 team manager can't tell... they often find a "number two" outperforming their newly hire star driver.

I think in today's F1 most every driver gets the best out of his car and we see it at every race.. in almost every teams both drivers are always very close to each other given their different setups. Their relative positions change with every race weekend. The only way to really compare and find who's the best would be in a monotype series. Then we would see the difference in passing, strategy, aggressiveness as well as tire and fuel preservation. But that wouldn't be F1 because part of the attraction for a lot of us is also the different cars and engines.

I'm reading your posts hoping to find out who's the best [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

corradoman said:


> spot on, I wonder how Alonso will get on with Ron dennis after his little conflab a few years ago :lol:


Watching the Beebs after race red button coverage I LOL'd when EJ said he thought Alonso was only growing a beard to wind Ron Dennis up (who apparently hates facial hair!). 
Alonso surely is a benchmark driver, and I hope next years car is a flyer with a Honda in the back. Be good seeing him mix it with the Mercs.


----------



## corradoman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> spot on, I wonder how Alonso will get on with Ron dennis after his little conflab a few years ago :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Beebs after race red button coverage I LOL'd when EJ said he thought Alonso was only growing a beard to wind Ron Dennis up (who apparently hates facial hair!).
> Alonso surely is a benchmark driver, and I hope next years car is a flyer with a Honda in the back. Be good seeing him mix it with the Mercs.
Click to expand...

I watched that too and laughed :lol:


----------



## Paulj100

Announced today there dropping the double points system for next year. Good news.

Paul


----------



## corradoman

McLaren expected to announce today that Jenson has a seat for 2015 8) fingers crossed


----------



## pas_55

Yes they have about time too
What ever happened to McLaren/Ron Dennis mam to man contract agreement then a handshake ie Ayrton Senna


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

A two year deal for Jenson too - that was a surprise! I thought they'd give him one at best *fnarfnar*


----------



## roddy

and happy Hammy get BBC SPY award....... end of season..


----------



## mullum

+1 
I always thought Jenson should've won that a few years back too.


----------

